# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Letitia Dean and Nigel Harman quit

## Treacle

13 August 2005
WE QUIT 
EASTENDERS EXCLUSIVE Dennis and Sharon to leave Albert Sq 
By Fiona Cummins, Showbiz Reporter 

EASTENDERS favourites Dennis Rickman and Sharon Watts are to leave Albert Square after their bizarre wedding and a murder probe. 

Actors Nigel Harman and Letitia Dean have revealed they want to quit in a double blow for the BBC. Nigel, 32, is going for good while Letitia, 37, wants to take a long break. A show insider said: "Nigel met with the show's producers and decided he has taken Dennis as far as he can." 

He will film his final scenes in November and will be written out in an explosive New Year storyline. 

Letitia is expected to leave at the same time. Their exit is a hammer blow to the BBC because Dennis and adopted sister Sharon are at the centre of a gripping love story. 

The source said: "Writers are now planning Dennis' exit storyline. 

"He has been a fantastic asset to the show and is one of the most popular characters. But he had made up his mind that the time was right for him to walk away." 

Sharon and Dennis marry on August 29 and the BBC hoped their big day would claw back lost viewers. 

Police arrive just before the reception to dig up Dirty Den's body. 

Den, Sharon's adoptive dad and Dennis's real one, has been murdered and buried under the Vic. 

Nigel and Letitia have both been off the show but were lured back in June. He was given a Â£150,000 a year deal and Letitia Â£175,000. She joined when EastEnders started in 1985 and has had four stints on the soap. 

Nigel first appeared in 2003 and was named Best Newcomer at the National TV Awards. 

But he has admitted doubts over the show. He said: "On and off I've sat there and thought, 'God, this is naff.' It's a double-edged sword.You can come out and do a Martin Kemp or you can never work again."

Link: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/tm_obje...name_page.html

----------


## alan45

Oh dear. The end of Shannis. It should not come as any surprise that this happened. They will probably be tempted back again next year in a sensational storyline after discovering the grass is not as green as they thought. ~Its a pity the producers based so much of the show around them

----------


## Jade

They've only been back five mins!!!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I know, judejude.

----------


## Layne

I'm so upset to hear about this but i'm waiting till the beeb confirm it!
It says that toish is having a long break but Nigel for good, Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

To be honest, I thought this might happen -- and I suppose if they leave at the same time there's a chance of Shannis being happy for once.

I hope it's not true, but I wouldn't be surprised if it is. It seems every week there's news of another character leaving.

----------


## Alisha

I'm gutted. They haven't even been back for long.

I knew eventually they would leave and do other things but I didn't expect it to be so soon.

Good luck to them both and I really do hope they have a happy ending and an explosive exit. They deserve it.

----------


## squarelady

I wouldn't be so sure about this yet, this all looks a bit dodgy to me.

----------


## Layne

> I wouldn't be so sure about this yet, this all looks a bit dodgy to me.


Lexie your here, keep us positive please?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooo

i dont think it is true because when nigel was on jonathon ross he said he had a couple more years left at ee.
plus he said on their what you read on papers is not true 

and it would be on the ee website

but the one way to find out for sure is when sharon marshall is on friday imm going to ring up and ask her if she does not say



I LUV SHANNIS

----------


## squarelady

> Lexie your here, keep us positive please?


I will babes!  :Big Grin: 

I just wouldn't worry until the BBC confirm anything. This story just sounds dodgy. The timing, the reasons, the decision after ther ecent interviews with Tish and Nige. It just doesn't make sense. I think _even_ if it is true which we can't be sure it is yet then they've given the wrong reasons for going and something else is going on. It's just very dodgy.

----------


## squarelady

> and it would be on the ee website
> 
> but the one way to find out for sure is when sharon marshall is on friday imm going to ring up and ask her if she does not say


If it's true the BBC should confirm it on their website long before Friday.

----------


## Layne

Yeh well one fact is that we know Nigel's contract is till 2006, i think february some time, and yeh he did say taht on wossy,what will we do?  :Crying:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i thought bosses of ee was going to get them a baby on ivf

----------


## BlackKat

> I think _even_ if it is true which we can't be sure it is yet then they've given the wrong reasons for going and something else is going on. It's just very dodgy.



I wonder if something's going on -- it seems strange that so many main characters would quit in such a short time.

----------


## squarelady

If he leaves we'll be fine! We'll do something nice for him on NHO and no matter what we'll support his decision 'cos his happiness is the most important. And we'll spend the rest of our lives watching Eastenders re runs of Dennis!  :Sad:

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeh well one fact is that we know Nigel's contract is till 2006, i think february some time, and yeh he did say taht on wossy,what will we do?


So was TAO's, wasn't it?   :Crying:

----------


## Layne

> I will babes! 
> 
> I just wouldn't worry until the BBC confirm anything. This story just sounds dodgy. The timing, the reasons, the decision after ther ecent interviews with Tish and Nige. It just doesn't make sense. I think _even_ if it is true which we can't be sure it is yet then they've given the wrong reasons for going and something else is going on. It's just very dodgy.


Thanks lexie, i really gutted, but your now on here keeping us all positive!!! yey! Positivity!! When i actually read it the first time i thought it did sound a little dodgy
Thanks lexie!
xxx

----------


## squarelady

> I wonder if something's going on -- it seems strange that so many main characters would quit in such a short time.


Exactly! Michelle, Kim, Tracy Ann, Shane, Jessie, Charlotte and now Nigel and Letitia. What *is* going on at 'Enders!

----------


## Layne

> If he leaves we'll be fine! We'll do something nice for him on NHO and no matter what we'll support his decision 'cos his happiness is the most important. And we'll spend the rest of our lives watching Eastenders re runs of Dennis!


I';m with you all the way there lexie! xxx

----------


## squarelady

> So was TAO's, wasn't it?


Yes, they've cut hers short. But at least with TAO you can see the reason clearly _why_ it was a good decision for her to go. It made sense, this just...well...doesn't!

----------


## Layne

> So was TAO's, wasn't it?


good point   :Crying:

----------


## Layne

> Exactly! Michelle, Kim, Tracy Ann, Shane, Jessie, Charlotte and now Nigel and Letitia. What *is* going on at 'Enders!


i thought that i mean what is happening?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

on the interview they said the was happy to be back

----------


## BlackKat

Soon we'll be watching a show consisting of Pauline Fowler and Dot Cotton.

----------


## the_watts_rule

WHAT!!!!! That is so unfair!  :Crying:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont belive it i think it is just a rumour like when they said litcha and jessie was fighting and nigek stoped them he said that did not happen at al

PLEASE LET IT ME A RUMOUR 

im gutted

----------


## squarelady

> i thought that i mean what is happening?


Exactly! And i_luv_dennis is right, they were happy to be back and they were talking non stop about how much fun they were having filming together. The same with Jessie, and Tracy Ann. So why in the space of two months have some of the shows biggest names suddenly decided to leave?  :Searchme:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

please dont be true
it is not even on digital spy yet

----------


## Layne

> Exactly! And i_luv_dennis is right, they were happy to be back and they were talking non stop about how much fun they were having filming together. The same with Jessie, and Tracy Ann. So why in the space of two months have some of the shows biggest names suddenly decided to leave?


something very fishy is going on, do you think it is to do with falling ratings??

by the way i have now set camp on both this thread and the one over at NHO! I need to be kept positive!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

when jessie said she was leaving it came on staright away and that is true

----------


## the_watts_rule

Im gutted

----------


## the_watts_rule

I hope it isnt true

----------


## squarelady

I've got two windows open too!  :Lol:  - I do think something is going on. With everyone else it's been believable but _'There's nowhere else to take the character of Dennis'_. I don't believe that for a second so why the sudden change of mind about everything on Nigel's part? And Tish, another long break? It just doesn't fit. I need a more convincing story than that.

----------


## the_watts_rule

It was in a magazine that they loved working together I was just jumping up and down for there return i didnt expect an exit. PLEASE BE A RUMOUR

----------


## BlackKat

> when jessie said she was leaving it came on staright away and that is true


Wasn't that announced during the week though -- they don't usually update the site over the weekend.


Something's dodgy -- either this report, or at the BBC.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> I've got two windows open too!  - I do think something is going on. With everyone else it's been believable but _'There's nowhere else to take the character of Dennis'_. I don't believe that for a second so why the sudden change of mind about everything on Nigel's part? And Tish, another long break? It just doesn't fit. I need a more convincing story than that.


I agree i need a more believable story but i suppose thats the papers for u

----------


## Layne

> I've got two windows open too!  - I do think something is going on. With everyone else it's been believable but _'There's nowhere else to take the character of Dennis'_. I don't believe that for a second so why the sudden change of mind about everything on Nigel's part? And Tish, another long break? It just doesn't fit. I need a more convincing story than that.



I've got 2 windows too!!! Something is deffinatly going on and i'm going to get to the bottom of it?

----------


## squarelady

> Wasn't that announced during the week though -- they don't usually update the site over the weekend.
> 
> 
> Something's dodgy -- either this report, or at the BBC.


I agree! And you're right about Eastenders. If this is true then who else is there left. That's _all_ my favorites gone within a matter of months. And I'm not too optimistic they'll keep Joel at this rate either. It's a shambles!

----------


## Jade

Theres been rumours about Tish leaving to have a baby for a while now, so could this be the long break?

----------


## the_watts_rule

It puzzles me that the BBC are axing all the most popular characters. But Nigel and Letitia leaving is just the final blow! Ive got a whole wall in my room dedicated to them and Tracy Ann

----------


## squarelady

> I've got 2 windows too!!! Something is deffinatly going on and i'm going to get to the bottom of it?


Detective Layne investigates!  :Lol: 

'We're alright, we're okay, we love Nigel *every* day!'   :Love:  - Keeping positive until I find out what's really going on!

----------


## Layne

> Theres been rumours about Tish leaving to have a baby for a while now, so could this be the long break?


But wouldn't she stay until she had too???
thats a point what about all the IVF storylines????

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Theres been rumours about Tish leaving to have a baby for a while now, so could this be the long break?


I have never heard that rumour but it might be true. But think she is just back to Eastenders. The BBC needs sorting out   :Angry:

----------


## BlackKat

If this is all some big attempt to go back to the era of the Mitchells, they're gambling a hell of a lot.

----------


## squarelady

> It puzzles me that the BBC are axing all the most popular characters. But Nigel and Letitia leaving is just the final blow! Ive got a whole wall in my room dedicated to them and Tracy Ann


You and me both, Tracy Ann leaving was bad enough for me. This is just silly! 

JudeJude - You're right about Letitia wanting to start a family and it would fit in with a possible storyline but this whole Nigel thing just doesn't fit at all.

There might be a bigger story covering it in tomorrow's papers.

----------


## Layne

> Detective Layne investigates! 
> 
> 'We're alright, we're okay, we love Nigel *every* day!'   - Keeping positive until I find out what's really going on!



yeh! Well you can help me, urmm detective lexie!!

Yey the song, we're alright, we're okay, we love Nigel every day!!!
lexie i'm so positive now thanks *hug*

----------


## the_watts_rule

> You and me both, Tracy Ann leaving was bad enough for me. This is just silly! 
> 
> JudeJude - You're right about Letitia wanting to start a family and it would fit in with a possible storyline but this whole Nigel thing just doesn't fit at all.
> 
> There might be a bigger story covering it in tomorrow's papers.


Exactly. Tracy Ann leaving peed me off and Letitia and Nigel will be the only decent characters when shes gone

----------


## Jade

> But wouldn't she stay until she had too???
> thats a point what about all the IVF storylines????


The IVF story line has been a rumour though hasnt it?  Although that would be the next logical thing for Sharon and Dennis's relationship.  But I havent heard of a reliable source for it, please correct me if i'm wrong.

As regards Tish leaving, some women like to just concentrate on having a baby you need to be realaxed etc, and I can imagen filming for a role such as Sharon's would be physically and mentally quite hard.

----------


## Layne

> You and me both, Tracy Ann leaving was bad enough for me. This is just silly! .


i'm still deverstated by tracy-ann leaving, i was till am so upset and now this.....

----------


## the_watts_rule

I dont see anything about it on the sun website

----------


## Layne

> The IVF story line has been a rumour though hasnt it?  Although that would be the next logical thing for Sharon and Dennis's relationship.  But I havent heard of a reliable source for it, please correct me if i'm wrong.
> 
> As regards Tish leaving, some women like to just concentrate on having a baby you need to be realaxed etc, and I can imagen filming for a role such as Sharon's would be physically and mentally quite hard.


Your right the storylines were rumours, but believable ones,

----------


## Jade

> You and me both, Tracy Ann leaving was bad enough for me. This is just silly! 
> 
> JudeJude - You're right about Letitia wanting to start a family and it would fit in with a possible storyline but this whole Nigel thing just doesn't fit at all.
> 
> There might be a bigger story covering it in tomorrow's papers.


Unless Nigel doesnt want to continue without Letitia or he has got an offer from Hollywood!!!

----------


## Jade

> I dont see anything about it on the sun website


It wasnt in the Sun newspaper today either

----------


## squarelady

> I dont see anything about it on the sun website


It's in The Mirror and on their website. 

I'm staying positive until someone explains what's really going on because I don't believe the reasons in that article one bit. Sorry, it's just too dodgy for me!

----------


## Layne

> I dont see anything about it on the sun website


No its not on there i've been refreshing the page so much it won't refresh anymoreÂ¬

----------


## Jade

Nigel for the next James Bond?

----------


## Layne

> Nigel for the next James Bond?


You think?

----------


## the_watts_rule

This is all to much I cant bear all the good names leaving

----------


## Jade

> You think?


Thats just my idea, but yea I do!!!!

----------


## the_watts_rule

I trust the sun newspaper thats why i checked

----------


## the_watts_rule

If the Mirror are getting money to post lies. I will not be best pleased

----------


## squarelady

> Thats just my idea, but yea I do!!!!


yes, Yes...YES!  :Lol:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

im going to get all the newspaper my sister has just gone to get the sun

----------


## Layne

> Thats just my idea, but yea I do!!!!


I guess its possible, this then wouldn't be so bad, but i'm still so upset i mean Nigel is dennis isn't he, i guess though if i saw nigel in a film (such as James Bond) theni would be like oh look its dennis, i guess seeing him so for long in a certain role you no

----------


## squarelady

> I trust the sun newspaper thats why i checked


Me too, The Sun are very reliable!

----------


## Jade

> yes, Yes...YES!


Well if he is really leaving EE, than I could see him as the next James Bond!!!

----------


## the_watts_rule

I just hope its not true

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Me too, The Sun are very reliable!


If you see soap stuff in The Sun its normally true. I would be literally gutted if its in there

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> If the Mirror are getting money to post lies. I will not be best pleased


i really think they are but if it is not true im going to complain

----------


## the_watts_rule

> i really think they are but if it is not true im going to complain


You really think they are what?

----------


## Layne

> im going to get all the newspaper my sister has just gone to get the sun


well tell us if anything is said?

----------


## Jade

> i really think they are but if it is not true im going to complain


Trouble is now a days, they have to be really carefull before running stories like this or they will be sued for millions.

----------


## the_watts_rule

I hope there not leaving

----------


## Jade

> well tell us if anything is said?


Just nicked the Sun of the bloke downstairs at my work and there is nothing in it at all as regards Letitia and Nigel leaving, or even EE for that matter.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Trouble is now a days, they have to be really carefull before running stories like this or they will be sued for millions.


If it isnt true i would like to see  The Mirror sued. serves them right

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Just nicked the Sun of the bloke downstairs at my work and there is nothing in it at all as regards Letitia and Nigel leaving, or even EE for that matter.



Thank Heavens for That.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i will tell you when i get the sun it be about 10mins

----------


## Jade

> If it isnt true i would like to see The Mirror sued. serves them right


Yea it will do!! Although I'm not sure they would get sued as its not harmfull to anyone, and its publicity for EE, all the same if its lies....

I would trust the Sun more than the Mirror though.

----------


## the_watts_rule

JudeJude said that theres nothin in The Sun bout it

----------


## Jade

> i will tell you when i get the sun it be about 10mins


There is nothing in the Sun, i've read it already today.

----------


## Layne

> Just nicked the Sun of the bloke downstairs at my work and there is nothing in it at all as regards Letitia and Nigel leaving, or even EE for that matter.


Ok thanks, tell the bloke it was an emergency, lets just ho[pe there isn't anything in tomorrows paper either

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Yea it will do!! Although I'm not sure they would get sued as its not harmfull to anyone, and its publicity for EE, all the same if its lies....
> 
> I would trust the Sun more than the Mirror though.


Its harmfull to EE fans lol.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Ok thanks, tell the bloke it was an emergency, lets just ho[pe there isn't anything in tomorrows paper either


Yh that will be the next blow

----------


## the_watts_rule

just Think who are they gonna tell us is leaving next?

----------


## Jade

> Its harmfull to EE fans lol.


Yes I can imagen there has been a few hearts breaking this morning

----------


## the_watts_rule

My heart is serverly broken

----------


## Jade

> just Think who are they gonna tell us is leaving next?


It will be easier to name who's left rather than who's going!!!

----------


## the_watts_rule

> It will be easier to name who's left rather than who's going!!!


Exactly

----------


## Layne

> It will be easier to name who's left rather than who's going!!!


Pauline and Ian are left!!!

----------


## the_watts_rule

By the next year all that will be left is the old grannys with handbags if there not leaving aswell

----------


## BlackKat

> just Think who are they gonna tell us is leaving next?



Are there any big characters _left_?? It'll probably be Kacey Ainsworth next.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  What the hell is going on?

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Are there any big characters _left_?? It'll probably be Kacey Ainsworth next.   What the hell is going on?


That was just what i was thinking But wasnt there something about her leaving?? Maybe i just think i heard that lol

----------


## Layne

> Are there any big characters _left_?? It'll probably be Kacey Ainsworth next.   What the hell is going on?


Probably, yeh excaltly what the hell is going on?Everyone decent leavibng within the space of 2 months,

----------


## Jessie Wallace

There won't be any cast memebers left at this rate.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

well if it is not in the sun its not true

----------


## the_watts_rule

> There won't be any cast memebers left at this rate.


Tell me about it

----------


## i_luv_dennis

this is my worst nightmare

----------


## squarelady

> Tell me about it


We'll just be left watching Wellard chase Betty round the square.

----------


## the_watts_rule

Sorry off topic for a min. Y know how you can get refferals is that a good or a bad thing?

----------


## Jade

> Pauline and Ian are left!!!


And Dot and Jim!!!

They will be demolishing the Queen Vic next!!!

----------


## the_watts_rule

> this is my worst nightmare


Totally Tracy Ann leaving was bad enough

----------


## the_watts_rule

> And Dot and Jim!!!
> 
> They will be demolishing the Queen Vic next!!!


Yeah

----------


## Jade

> Sorry off topic for a min. Y know how you can get refferals is that a good or a bad thing?


Its a good thing, it means you've told people about the site, and they have joined up!!

----------


## the_watts_rule

Its not like Nigels leaving for a little while but forever!

----------


## Layne

> this is my worst nightmare


mine too! well my worst nightmare was for Tracy-ann, tish and Nigel to leave and if this is true then it looks like my nighmare will become reality

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Its a good thing, it means you've told people about the site, and they have joined up!!


Thank God for that cause ive got 1 lol

----------


## the_watts_rule

> mine too! well my worst nightmare was for Tracy-ann, tish and Nigel to leave and if this is true then it looks like my nighmare will become reality


Very Good Point

----------


## Jade

> Its not like Nigels leaving for a little while but forever!


We've not seen the last of him!! he will still be on our screens, just not in EE.

----------


## Layne

> And Dot and Jim!!!
> 
> They will be demolishing the Queen Vic next!!!


#

i can see it now, pualine,ian, dot and jim all together outside the now demoilished Queen Vic, 
Ian: What happned to it ey?
Pauline: End of an era


No don't let it happen!!

----------


## BlackKat

We'll have Pauline and Ian as well -- who I actually quite like, but they need the big characters to attract viewers and it seems they're the ones who are leaving.

And they're all going within two months - November to December. That's not nearly enough time to develop the new characters enough to be able to carry the show, and if the Mitchell return doesn't pay off...

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh but i love shannis

----------


## i_luv_dennis

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds23437.html

now on digital spy

----------


## the_watts_rule

> #
> 
> i can see it now, pualine,ian, dot and jim all together outside the now demoilished Queen Vic, 
> Ian: What happned to it ey?
> Pauline: End of an era


Exactly! DONT LET IT HAPPEN!

----------


## BlackKat

> They will be demolishing the Queen Vic next!!!



"We feel we've taken the Queen Vic as far as a pub can go -- it'll bow out in a spectacular Halloween exit, but the door is left open for a return." Sound about right,   :Rotfl:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

now it is not digital spy it still doesnt mean its true

----------


## the_watts_rule

> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds23437.html
> 
> now on digital spy


WHAT! YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME

----------


## i_luv_dennis

when it is on the ee website its true

----------


## Layne

If this is true i just thought if it says tish is jsut leaving for a long break and nigel for good, then if sharon comes back what will she say about dennis,?
Dont' tell me shannis is going to break up unless unless, i don;t want to say it?

----------


## the_watts_rule

> "We feel we've taken the Queen Vic as far as a pub can go -- it'll bow out in a spectacular Halloween exit, but the door is left open for a return." Sound about right,


Lol

----------


## the_watts_rule

> now it is not digital spy it still doesnt mean its true


But think if you read it it says The Mirror Claims and it has a ? mark in the title!

----------


## Luna

Come on how many long breaks does Ms Dean need????

----------


## i_luv_dennis

why would tish want another long breck i just read the interview again and in my soap magazines and they both said it is so great to be back but it was werid at first

----------


## the_watts_rule

EastEnders stars Nigel Harman and Letitia Dean are quitting the soap, The Mirror claims today.

The actors, who play Dennis Rickman and Sharon Watts respectively, will film their final scenes in November and leave the show in a sensational New Year storyline.

Nigel has decided that he wants to leave for good, while Letitia is planning on taking another long break.

A source explained, "Writers are now planning Dennis' exit storyline. He has been a fantastic asset to the show and is one of the most popular characters. But he had made up his mind that the time was right for him to walk away."

Harman first joined the soap in 2003 and was voted Best Newcomer at the National TV Awards.

----------


## angelblue

hi everyone 
                i dont think we should worry unless it is confirmed by the BBC because everyone knows the Mirror is not a reliable source and half the time it is made up 

Considering it wasnt in the Sun i dont think it is true because i do find the sun a reliable source   :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> "We feel we've taken the Queen Vic as far as a pub can go -- it'll bow out in a spectacular Halloween exit, but the door is left open for a return." Sound about right,


  :Rotfl:   i can imagine it!!!

----------


## the_watts_rule

> EastEnders stars Nigel Harman and Letitia Dean are quitting the soap, The Mirror claims today.
> 
> The actors, who play Dennis Rickman and Sharon Watts respectively, will film their final scenes in November and leave the show in a sensational New Year storyline.
> 
> Nigel has decided that he wants to leave for good, while Letitia is planning on taking another long break.
> 
> A source explained, "Writers are now planning Dennis' exit storyline. He has been a fantastic asset to the show and is one of the most popular characters. But he had made up his mind that the time was right for him to walk away."
> 
> Harman first joined the soap in 2003 and was voted Best Newcomer at the National TV Awards.


It says The Mirror Claims. Its not Digital Spy saying that there leaving. So theres still hope!

----------


## the_watts_rule

> hi everyone 
>                 i dont think we should worry unless it is confirmed by the BBC because everyone knows the Mirror is not a reliable source and half the time it is made up 
> 
> Considering it wasnt in the Sun i dont think its not true because i do find the sun a reliable source


Me 2

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i agree when the bbc says it it is true can this go to the rumor mill as i would be as worried them i just think of it as a rumor

----------


## squarelady

> "We feel we've taken the Queen Vic as far as a pub can go -- it'll bow out in a spectacular Halloween exit, but the door is left open for a return." Sound about right,


That really wouldn't surprise me!  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Yep, I hear the Queen Vic's got offers from the other side of the pond - it's looking forward to new projects. Look for it to guest star in an episode of ER next year.   :Cheer:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## the_watts_rule

Its not been confirmed on BBC yet

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Yep, I hear the Queen Vic's got offers for Hollywood - it's looking forward to new projects. Look for it to guest star in an episode of ER next year.


Lmao

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Its not been confirmed on BBC yet


thank god

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Lmao


We better give Chrissie a phone get her to bump off The Mirror

----------


## the_watts_rule

> thank god


I know

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/news/list_news.shtml

----------


## Layne

> Yep, I hear the Queen Vic's got offers from the other side of the pond - it's looking forward to new projects. Look for it to guest star in an episode of ER next year.


  :Rotfl:   LMAO!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

im just hoping it doest go on

----------


## the_watts_rule

I have to keep clearing my emails cause of all them reply things you get

----------


## the_watts_rule

Hopefully There happiness wont be destroyed

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me lol

----------


## Jade

> I have to keep clearing my emails cause of all them reply things you get


You can stop that by unsbuscribing, its in your user CP under options.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> You can stop that by unsbuscribing, its in your user CP under options.


Ok

----------


## angelblue

Hey people they dont update on the weekend so we are going to have to wait till monday i think   :Ponder:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i might leave mine on as i no when some ome replies

----------


## the_watts_rule

It could always go on Eastenders Site on Monday

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Hey people they dont update on the weekend so we are going to have to wait till monday i think


Whopee! We'll all be miserable all weekend lol

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Hey people they dont update on the weekend so we are going to have to wait till monday i think


i cant im nearly in tears here

----------


## the_watts_rule

> i might leave mine on as i no when some ome replies


Same

----------


## Layne

It says in the sun, page 29, that nigel is unhappy and he quit last night!

----------


## the_watts_rule

> i cant im nearly in tears here


 :Crying:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> It says in the sun, page 29, that nigel is unhappy and he quit last night!


It doesnt does it!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

just turning to that page

----------


## the_watts_rule

I hope you are joking

----------


## Jade

> It says in the sun, page 29, that nigel is unhappy and he quit last night!


OMG, it doesnt say that in mine!! you must have a later eddition!!!

----------


## the_watts_rule

> just turnig to that page


I dont have the paper

----------


## i_luv_dennis

cant find it

----------


## the_watts_rule

> OMG, it doesnt say that in mine!! you must have a later eddition!!!


?

----------


## Jade

> ?


Sometimes they do two edditions of the paper, so they can update on news that wasnt current at the time of priniting the first edition

----------


## the_watts_rule

> cant find it


I cant see it on the site!

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Sometimes they do two edditions of the paper, so they can update on news that wasnt current at the time of priniting the first edition


Just what we need

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no it not in here i am on the tv biz page

----------


## the_watts_rule

This is from TV biz on the Site

ONLY a few months ago, Sam had the world at her feet. 

With a sexy husband and a string of thriving businesses, her biggest worry was fitting in her next appointment with her then-hairdresser Chrissie.

How times have changed! But just as Sam feels life canât get worse, it does. 

First, she finds out Chrissie has conned her out of the Vic. Then, the police start asking awkward questions about Den. Sam panics, gets drunk and starts a fight with Chrissie.

âSam is at rock bottom. Sheâs lost everything and is working in a chippy,â says Kim Medcalf, who plays her. 

âLosing the Vic is the last straw.â

Samâs week from hell begins when Sharon returns from Spain, having failed to find Den. 

Dennis tells Sharon that Chrissie now owns all of the pub, but Sharon is more worried about finding her dad and reports Den missing to the police.

Chrissie convinces the cops Den has just run off with another woman, but when Sharon demands the full story Chrissie feeds her a lie that Sam saw Den last. 

Sharon passes this on to the police, but Chrissie assures Sam theyâll be fine if she sticks to the story.

âSam lies that she chatted to Den before he left in a cab but she gets confused about the date,â adds Kim. âSheâs not sure the police believe her.â

Later, at Sharonâs hen night, nervy Sam drinks a toast with Chrissie 
to their uneasy alliance. But then Sharon drops the bombshell that Chrissie now owns the pub outright.

âSam feels sick,â says Kim. âShe realises she has been conned. She is determined to get even with Chrissie.â

The next day she gives Chrissie a chance to come clean about the pub but ice-cold Chrissie continues to lie.

Later, a bitter Sam turns up in the Vic, gets plastered and insults Chrissie. But Chrissie calls her bluff, daring her to tell Sharon and Dennis everything.

âSam backs down,â says Kim. âShe hates herself for it but doesnât want to go to jail. Instead, she hurls a drink at Chrissie and thereâs a huge catfight.â

Thats all the Eastenders i can find

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it is not in the sun

----------


## the_watts_rule

Maybe she was joking to make us panic. She said that Nigel was Unhappy. I read in the new Soaplife that he was having a gr8 time working with letitia and he was happy

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i hope so

----------


## Jade

> it is not in the sun


No I couldnt find it either

----------


## Layne

I don;'t think its on the site, but my mate has the paper in front of her page 29 and it says also tish is on a break to do panto
and someone on nho said it says that too

and my other mate is saying that dennis is killed off, i mean she ain't a realiable soiurce but if dennis is leaving for good, well he mst die i mean if sharon is coming ack they won't break shannis up again, 
Noooooooooooooooo,

----------


## the_watts_rule

Its defintley not on the site

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no yeh

----------


## Layne

> Maybe she was joking to make us panic. She said that Nigel was Unhappy. I read in the new Soaplife that he was having a gr8 time working with letitia and he was happy


#
i wouldn't joke of such things i couldn't, nigel i love him!!!  :Wub:

----------


## Jade

> I don;'t think its on the site, but my mate has the paper in front of her page 29 and it says also tish is on a break to do panto
> and someone on nho said it says that too
> 
> and my other mate is saying that dennis is killed off, i mean she ain't a realiable soiurce but if dennis is leaving for good, well he mst die i mean if sharon is coming ack they won't break shannis up again, 
> Noooooooooooooooo,


You must have a later eddition of the paper than me.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> I don;'t think its on the site, but my mate has the paper in front of her page 29 and it says also tish is on a break to do panto
> and someone on nho said it says that too
> 
> and my other mate is saying that dennis is killed off, i mean she ain't a realiable soiurce but if dennis is leaving for good, well he mst die i mean if sharon is coming ack they won't break shannis up again, 
> Noooooooooooooooo,


We cant find it on the site or newspapers

----------


## the_watts_rule

> #
> i wouldn't joke of such things i couldn't, nigel i love him!!!


LOL

----------


## angelblue

I am off to the shops to get all the paper be back in 10   :Smile:

----------


## Layne

mate typed it up and send it to me!

UNHAPPY EastEnders heart-throb Nigel Harman quit last night. Nigel, 32, will leave at the end of the year after months of speculation about his future on the BBC1 soap. He has not been happy with his character Dennis Rickman and being thrown into the spotlight. An insider said "Everyone knows there has been unhappiness for months. Nigel took a break earlier this year that we thought might give him time to change his mind. Unfortunately he decided he was leaving this week". Dennis will be seen by millions of fans wedding his on-screen sister, Sharon Watts in a day from hell that ends with Dirty Den's body being dug up. As previously revealed by TV Biz, Letitia Dean, 37, who plays Sharon will be taking a break at the end of the year to star in panto. But she will be returning to the show. Last night an EastEnders spokesman stressed: "Letitia is under contract and doesn't have any plans to leave".

----------


## the_watts_rule

> I don;'t think its on the site, but my mate has the paper in front of her page 29 and it says also tish is on a break to do panto
> and someone on nho said it says that too
> 
> and my other mate is saying that dennis is killed off, i mean she ain't a realiable soiurce but if dennis is leaving for good, well he mst die i mean if sharon is coming ack they won't break shannis up again, 
> Noooooooooooooooo,


They just couldnt kill Nigel OFF!!!!!!!

----------


## the_watts_rule

> mate typed it up and send it to me!
> 
> UNHAPPY EastEnders heart-throb Nigel Harman quit last night. Nigel, 32, will leave at the end of the year after months of speculation about his future on the BBC1 soap. He has not been happy with his character Dennis Rickman and being thrown into the spotlight. An insider said "Everyone knows there has been unhappiness for months. Nigel took a break earlier this year that we thought might give him time to change his mind. Unfortunately he decided he was leaving this week". Dennis will be seen by millions of fans wedding his on-screen sister, Sharon Watts in a day from hell that ends with Dirty Den's body being dug up. As previously revealed by TV Biz, Letitia Dean, 37, who plays Sharon will be taking a break at the end of the year to star in panto. But she will be returning to the show. Last night an EastEnders spokesman stressed: "Letitia is under contract and doesn't have any plans to leave".


  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

what is on the front of your sun 

on the front of mine it says free secret pleasure cd inside

----------


## squarelady

The Sun are reporting it. I think it's safe to say it's true now and at least The Sun's articles makes sense!

----------


## BlackKat

> mate typed it up and send it to me!
> 
> UNHAPPY EastEnders heart-throb Nigel Harman quit last night. Nigel, 32, will leave at the end of the year after months of speculation about his future on the BBC1 soap. He has not been happy with his character Dennis Rickman and being thrown into the spotlight. An insider said "Everyone knows there has been unhappiness for months. Nigel took a break earlier this year that we thought might give him time to change his mind. Unfortunately he decided he was leaving this week". Dennis will be seen by millions of fans wedding his on-screen sister, Sharon Watts in a day from hell that ends with Dirty Den's body being dug up. As previously revealed by TV Biz, Letitia Dean, 37, who plays Sharon will be taking a break at the end of the year to star in panto. But she will be returning to the show. Last night an EastEnders spokesman stressed: "Letitia is under contract and doesn't have any plans to leave".


What?? I could sort of buy he's become unhappy now with the direction they're taking Dennis or something...But unhappy for months??? What?!?

----------


## Jade

> The Sun are reporting it. I think it's safe to say it's true now and at least The Sun's articles makes sense!


Oh dear!

----------


## the_watts_rule

it might be a Scottish and an English Sun

----------


## Layne

> what is on the front of your sun 
> 
> on the front of mine it says free secret pleasure cd inside



i havent actually got it my mate has, she sent me the article!
sorry!

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Oh dear!


You just read my mind

----------


## the_watts_rule

it will be the Scottish issue and The English Issue. There different

----------


## chance

oh no!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i be back in a hour or half im just going to walk up to safeway to get daily mirror

----------


## Layne

I never thouht that nigel was unhappy, all the interviews and everything,well i mean he will be on other things, its just the end of Dennis i guess!  :Crying:  

why annouce it now, i won't be able to enjoy the wedding now, knowing the Nigel and Trac-ann are goign, Tish is just having a break she'll be back!

----------


## the_watts_rule

I gtg nice talking to use. Ill be back on Later ill try and get more news

----------


## Jade

> I never thouht that nigel was unhappy, all the interviews and everything,well i mean he will be on other things, its just the end of Dennis i guess!  
> 
> why annouce it now, i won't be able to enjoy the wedding now, knowing the Nigel and Trac-ann are goign, Tish is just having a break she'll be back!


Trouble is in interviews they cant really say that the are unhappy as they are representing the show.

----------


## BlackKat

> why annouce it now, i won't be able to enjoy the wedding now, knowing the Nigel and Trac-ann are goign, Tish is just having a break she'll be back!


They did the same with Tracy-Ann -- I was just getting excited for the Jakissie goodbye and looking forward to Jake coming back, and then *bam* she's leaving. Gee, you've gotta love 'em for their timing.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Layne

> Trouble is in interviews they cant really say that the are unhappy as they are representing the show.


yeh point!

----------


## Layne

> They did the same with Tracy-Ann -- I was just getting excited for the Jakissie goodbye and looking forward to Jake coming back, and then *bam* she's leaving. Gee, you've gotta love 'em for their timing.


yeh, i know!

An the award for best timing goes to ............... eastEnders

EastEnder also poick up the award for 'losing all there best characters in the shortest amount of time'

----------


## CrazyLea

i like shannis. shall miss them a little. well more dennis than sharon

----------


## Layne

I just can't believe it, its suck in a bot i mean, i woke up this mornign came on here and nho and this was the first thread i read and i havent moved off it since! Same with  NHO!

Goodbye dennis,   :Crying:

----------


## Treacle

It doesn't sound genuine to me so it might still be denied?

----------


## Treacle

To clear up the naff comment he has said it ages ago but now it's being milked to death nowadays when he comments on the show he says he has some great storylines coming up etc and that's why he agreed to go back! I think he made the naff comment around about the time when his character was involved with Zoe.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i have now got the daily mirror it is just a little bit and it does not sound true

----------


## Layne

> To clever up the naff comment he has said it ages ago but now it's being milked to death nowadays when he comments on the show he says he has some great storylines coming up etc and that's why he agreed to go back! I think he made the naff comment around about the time when his character was involved with Zoe.


he did i think!

----------


## Treacle

> The Sun are reporting it. I think it's safe to say it's true now and at least The Sun's articles makes sense!


I have to say I'm not really bothered either way. I expected this because Letitia is always coming and going but I'd still like to recieve confirmation first because there's been rumours about these two for ages.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

but i got the sun and it does not say any thing

----------


## angelblue

I checked the sun and their was nothing their 

Quick question didnt the Mirror write that stuff about kat and sharon fighting and it was all made up   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yes they did im going to scan it now if you want

----------


## angelblue

it okay i saw the article i just couldnt remember what newspaper it was   :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

From DS




> EastEnders stars Nigel Harman and Letitia Dean are quitting the soap.
> 
> The actors, who play Dennis Rickman and Sharon Watts respectively, will film their final scenes in November and leave the show in a sensational New Year storyline.
> 
> *Speaking to DS today, a spokeswoman for the soap confirmed that Nigel has decided that he wants to leave for good, while Letitia is planning on taking an "extended career break".*
> 
> Meanwhile, a source told The Mirror, "Writers are now planning Dennis' exit storyline. He has been a fantastic asset to the show and is one of the most popular characters. But he had made up his mind that the time was right for him to walk away."
> 
> Harman first joined the soap in 2003 and was voted Best Newcomer at the National TV Awards.


I think it's true...

----------


## Layne

> From DS
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's true...


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :Crying:

----------


## angelblue

Hey peeps i hate to say it but it looks like it true   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## ♥Lovin Me 4 Me♥

If anyone has any other reports from papers, please could you type it up please? I'm not believing it. Has anyone bought the latest edition from the Sun yet, as I REALLY need to know whether its made up or not, and if it really has the article in there (not doubting you, fanatic loves dennis, i'm just having trouble grasping the fact they might leave lol).

Also, what is NHO, some people are talking about it. Thanks xx

----------


## angelblue

It is nigel harman online babe it is dedicated site to him   :Smile:

----------


## Layne

:Crying:   It looks like it might be true, but i'm still holding out hope the beeb ain't confirmed it yet!

----------


## angelblue

Yeah i know i cant believe it i will wait to   :Crying:  

But if it is true i wish them both good luck in what ever they do hope to see them soon back on our screen   :Smile:

----------


## Layne

BBC news have confimed it, nigel is leaving and Tish is taking an extened break!

----------


## angelblue

I wait for ee confirmation babe   :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

BBC news confirm

----------


## BlackKat

And Tish Dean really needs to stop taking breaks -- if you're staying, stay. If you're leaving, leave. I don't mind the door being left open or whatever, it's all these 'breaks' I can't be doing with.

----------


## Princess

I'm devastated!

----------


## Layne

BBC NEWS!

Dennis and Sharon quit EastEnders  

Letitia Dean and Nigel Harman will concentrate on other roles 
EastEnders actors Nigel Harman and Letitia Dean, who play Dennis Rickman and Sharon Watts, are leaving the soap. 
Harman, 32, is quitting by "mutal, amicable decision" with producers, an EastEnders spokesman said. 

He will make his final appearance on the BBC soap at the end of the year, when Dean - a founding cast member - will take an extended break. 

"We do not know when she will come back, but she will return," the spokesman said. 

Soap marriage 

Harman's character Dennis is due to marry his adopted sister Sharon on the BBC One soap later this month. 

Their wedding will coincide with the discovery of the body of murdered character Den Watts - Dennis' father and Sharon's adoptive father - who was played by Leslie Grantham. 

The EastEnders spokesman would not reveal the pair's closing storyline, as the two actors leave to concentrate on other roles. 

Dean, 37, was in EastEnders for a decade from 1985 and has already taken a number of breaks from the show. 

EastEnders regularly attracted up to 14 million viewers until 2004 but it has recently struggled to match the ratings of its ITV1 rival Coronation Street. 

Harman and Dean's departure at the end of the year will coincide with that of Jessie Wallace, who plays Kat Moon. 

It comes as previous EastEnders cast members Mike Reid, Barbara Windsor and Ross Kemp are due to return to the soap.

----------


## Layne

> I'm devastated!


Join the club!  :Crying:

----------


## xCharliex

Oh well there goes Eastenders's crown for best soap once they have gone. Nigel Harman is one of the only reasons i watch Eastenders, and now all the best characters are going its gonna be rubbish

----------


## Princess

> Oh well there goes Eastenders's crown for best soap once they have gone. Nigel Harman is one of the only reasons i watch Eastenders, and now all the best characters are going its gonna be rubbish


Corrie will be delighted.

----------


## Layne

> Oh well there goes Eastenders's crown for best soap once they have gone. Nigel Harman is one of the only reasons i watch Eastenders, and now all the best characters are going its gonna be rubbish


Chrissie,kat, Alfie, Tina, ,danny, i don't think i can cope, sharon, dennis and chrissie are the reason i watch ee, i won't stop watching, but i won't be as big as a fan like i was!

----------


## Princess

And this time there's nothing we can do about it. Like when Jake and Danny were sacked at least the petition saved Jake. Quitting the show was Nigel's own decision.

----------


## ♥Lovin Me 4 Me♥

> It is nigel harman online babe it is dedicated site to him


Thank youuuuuu xxx

----------


## Layne

> And this time there's nothing we can do about it. Like when Jake and Danny were sacked at least the petition saved Jake. Quitting the show was Nigel's own decision.


The Beeb would of never axed r sacked tish or nigel, they no how important they are too the show,alone shannis/tish and nigel, probably have 80% of ee ratings
There would of been murder if they had been axed, but it was his own decision, and we have to live by it, as long as he is happy, so am i!

----------


## Rach33

What with Tracy-Ann and possibly Joel and now this I can't see any reason to watch EE anymore they were the four reasons I did 

A sad day for EE and a sad day for all of us 

I had to ring up my best mate on her birthday and tell her bless her heart

----------


## BlackKat

All these characters leaving -- it just can't be a coincidence.   :Confused: 


Well, the critics are going to have a field day. "Falling ratings, sinking ship blah blah fishcakes."   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Princess

> All these characters leaving -- it just can't be a coincidence.  
> 
> 
> Well, the critics are going to have a field day. "Falling ratings, sinking ship blah blah fishcakes."


Tell me about it. The rumours will be flying about now.

----------


## Rach33

The press have a field day as it is but this can't be just coincidence is the show in a crisis or not

----------


## littlemo

Does anybody else think Dennis will be killed off? We know Sharon's coming back to the show after her break and Dennis is leaving for good. How much heartbreak do they need to put Sharon through. If it's true she would have had her dad and husband dying in the space of a few months.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

so is it true now

----------


## BlackKat

It does say Nigel's quitting for good...and nothing about the door being left open...  :EEK!:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh but the bbc has not confirmed it

----------


## Rach33

I have a horrible feeling that he may doe too after all it does say Nigel said he'd taken Dennis as far as he could is there a hint in that phase

----------


## Rach33

It's on the BBC News website so it's as good as confirmed I think

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh but they was making plans to do ivf with sharon and try to get the vic back

----------


## BlackKat

> yeh but the bbc has not confirmed it


It's not on the EE site yeah, but BBC news has and DS have apparently spoken to a spokesperson who confirmed it.

----------


## Rach33

This is what DS say 

EastEnders stars Nigel Harman and Letitia Dean are quitting the soap.

The actors, who play Dennis Rickman and Sharon Watts respectively, will film their final scenes in November and leave the show in a sensational New Year storyline.

Speaking to DS today, a spokeswoman for the soap confirmed that Nigel has decided that he wants to leave for good, while Letitia is planning on taking an "extended career break".

Meanwhile, a source told The Mirror, "Writers are now planning Dennis' exit storyline. He has been a fantastic asset to the show and is one of the most popular characters. But he had made up his mind that the time was right for him to walk away."

Harman first joined the soap in 2003 and was voted Best Newcomer at the National TV Awards.

----------


## Rach33

Still no leaving the door open so maybe he will die

----------


## i_luv_dennis

this is my worst nightmare im still hoping it is not true

----------


## littlemo

> yeh but they was making plans to do ivf with sharon and try to get the vic back


It seems that those stories have gone out the window now. I can't see them having time to do the ivf story now if they are leaving in the newyear. If it's true about Dennis dying it will be the saddest death ever.

I don't know what Nigel's talking about that he doesn't see he can develop his character anymore. There is so much more they could have done.

----------


## Layne

No   :Crying:   EE are going to suffer
does any one else not find it weird that ee have axed or the actors themselves have quit, they have all been the popular one, i think something is going on?

----------


## Rach33

It is true if it wasn't then how come so many sources have got hold of the story if it wasn't true EE or the BBC would have given a retracting statement to the claims the fact that they haven't just proves he's leaving and I for one although devasted am not very surprised

----------


## Princess

Maybe he'll follow in his dad's footsteps and "die" then come back 14 years later.

----------


## Rach33

> No    EE are going to suffer
> does any one else not find it weird that ee have axed or the actors themselves have quit, they have all been the popular one, i think something is going on?


I hate to say this but I have a feeling the show is in a big crisis so many big names quitting or being axed I'm not sure what but something isn't right

----------


## Layne

has nigel actually said'there is no where for his character to go' i mean Ta saying that i can understand and i blame the writers for her quitting but nigel, dennis could go so far, half the veiwers tune in to watch him and sharon, this is horrible   :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

> No    EE are going to suffer
> does any one else not find it weird that ee have axed or the actors themselves have quit, they have all been the popular one, i think something is going on?


I think there is as well -- all the exits are too close together - I mean, Chrissie and Sam leave in November, Kat and Alfie at Christmas, and now Sharon and Dennis at new year. We won't have a chance to finish one leaving storyline before the next one starts. I think something's going on.

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## Rach33

> has nigel actually said'there is no where for his character to go' i mean Ta saying that i can understand and i blame the writers for her quitting but nigel, dennis could go so far, half the veiwers tune in to watch him and sharon, this is horrible


A show insider said: "Nigel met with the show's producers and decided he has taken Dennis as far as he can." 

This is the line that scared me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EE viewers will plummet that I can be sure of losing Shane,Tracy-Ann, Kim, Jessie, Letitia, Michelle, Nigel in such quick succession only seems to me show that the show in some kind of crisis

----------


## Princess

EastEnders is in big trouble.

----------


## BlackKat

I think they might just want to strip EE to the basics (Pauline, Ian, Dot etc) and start again - which is ridiculous. I mean, all these characters leaving, and all these new characters being brought in. It's ridiculous -- I mean, characters leaving and arriving is fine, but someone might want to remind JY and KH of the meaning of *gradual*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rach33

JY and KH also need reminding that it's us fans that watch the show so maybe for once they could start listening to us and what we want

----------


## Layne

everyone is left/leaving, something has happened down at the bbc!

Shall io tell you what EE hasn't been the same since that Bloody kate Harwood started, i havent liked ever since well the start i reckon its down to her!
(i need someone to blame,) oh and the writers (apart from sarah phelps i like her!)

----------


## i_luv_dennis

well if its true im not goin to watch it any more

----------


## Princess

> well if its true im not goin to watch it any more


I'll have to watch it. I couldn't live without EE.

----------


## BlackKat

> JY and KH also need reminding that it's us fans that watch the show so maybe for once they could start listening to us and what we want


You'd have thought the reaction to the Moons axing would have done that, but...I guess if Nigel wants to leave it's his own decision and they or we can't do anything about it, but I can't shake the feeling that there's more to it than that.

----------


## Princess

Its all very suspicious. Albert Square will be a ghost town - there'll be no one left. We'll have to cope with the mitchells and Frank Butcher!

----------


## Rach33

Kate Harwood seems to have ruined the show as far as I'm concerned axing characters such as Jake and Danny although Jake was reprived and as for the scripts the only person to blame for them is the person who comes up with the rubbish ideas in the first place and as Kate Harwood has an overall say in it all I'll blame her 

We should start a petion Layne and get rid of her he he at least that will make us feel a little bit better

----------


## Layne

> You'd have thought the reaction to the Moons axing would have done that, but...I guess if Nigel wants to leave it's his own decision and they or we can't do anything about it, but I can't shake the feeling that there's more to it than that.


i agree honey

----------


## Rach33

> but I can't shake the feeling that there's more to it than that.


Spookily neither can I

----------


## angelblue

We have one last hope and that is ee havent confirmed it   :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

I think the storylines have been better since Kate Harwood came in...it's just that all the good storylines seem to be leading to good characters leaving.

----------


## Layne

> We should start a petion Layne and get rid of her he he at least that will make us feel a little bit better


Great idea she'll ove me for that! I think she took a disliking to me when i did my other one, look i'll start one now!!!

----------


## Rach33

The story is also in the breaking news section on the board under entertainment I still can't believe it I truly believe this might be the begginning of the end I know it sounds stupid but I can't see what else it could be

----------


## eastenders mad

what they are getting rid of them both. Nigel always comes and goes when at ee i think he should leave cause when he has an argument with someone he leaves for ages then comes back.

you could tell Letita would come back but what would she be like when she comes back without her husband???

----------


## Rach33

> Great idea she'll ove me for that! I think she took a disliking to me when i did my other one, look i'll start one now!!!


Sounds like a plan if I ever heard one

----------


## Princess

> The story is also in the breaking news section on the board under entertainment I still can't believe it I truly believe this might be the begginning of the end I know it sounds stupid but I can't see what else it could be


I hate to say it but this time next year EastEnders may no longer exist.

----------


## Rach33

I agree this is defo the beginning of the end EE is just wrapping things up nicely for us

----------


## lildevil

i'm not going to watch eastenders when dennis is gone.

----------


## Rach33

I don't think you will be able to personally this time next year as Princess said EE will be no more

----------


## Princess

[QUOTE= 

We should start a petion Layne and get rid of her he he at least that will make us feel a little bit better[/QUOTE]

When everyone goes to Elstree they should stand outside and protest!

----------


## Rach33

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I love a good protest all those going to the NTA should also have a little protest I knoiw I will

----------


## Layne

> I don't think you will be able to personally this time next year as Princess said EE will be no more


looks like ee is following in brookies footsteps!

----------


## lildevil

i agree with you joel beckett lover, my sister said that you ruined her birthday.

----------


## Layne

> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I love a good protest all those going to the NTA should also have a little protest I knoiw I will


You going NTA's?

----------


## Princess

I'm still trying to persuade my dad to let me buy tickets of ebay, No luck so far.

----------


## BlackKat

I think right now EE are going to be gambling everything on the new characters and the Mitchells and hoping it will be pay off.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


I think I'm going to wait and see whether Jake is leaving or not, and if he is, I might be done. I don't mind characters like Pauline and Ian and I think EE does need these established characters, but they're not the characters that make me want to watch it every night. I could cope with them all leaving in bits, and giving me time to get attached to new characters, but all in the space of two months...no.

----------


## Rach33

yeah got tickets last minute but yeah me and angeldelight are going 

Alison tell her I'm sorry and I'll see her later

----------


## Charmed

Too many people are leaving!Alfie,Kat,Chrissie,Nana Moon,and now Sharon and Dennis!The square's losing some of its best characters!

----------


## lildevil

i will be able not to wtach Eastenders and i'm going to prove you wrong.

----------


## Rach33

how are you gonna prove us wrong lildevil

----------


## lildevil

i dunno i'll find away.  i will not watch eastenders from when DENNIS LEAVES.

----------


## lildevil

well i'll only watch it when Mickey in episodes.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds23437.html
now updated

----------


## i_luv_dennis

[QUOTE=angelblue]We have one last hope and that is ee havent confirmed it   :Crying: [/QUOTEi no im really hoping

----------


## Chris_2k11

Letitia Dean is starting to get on my nerves a bit now!   :Mad:  She's in & out of that show like I don't know what!!  :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

> i dunno i'll find away.  i will not watch eastenders from when DENNIS LEAVES.


Don't you think that's a bit extreme, the Mitchells will be in it, well at least Peggy anyway, are you not a fan?

I love Dennis, I think Nigel Harman is a brilliant actor and his character has a lot of scope in my opinion. Although I believe it's right when people say nobody is bigger than the show. After all he's only been in it for, well I don't think it's even been 3 years yet, has it? 

I will miss him a lot, but whenever a character we love leaves, everybody thinks they won't get over it, and somebody else comes in to take their place. There's been a lot of unique characters which have given something different to the show, it's a shame when any of them leave but life in the square goes on.

----------


## BlackKat

I am not looking forward to the Mitchell show at all.

For me, it's not that a character it's leaving - I can cope with that, it's that a big group of them are in what appears to be a mass exodus and something about that bugs.

----------


## xxsexc_kellyxx

noo dennis cant leave   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## callummc

It dosnt suprise me in the least i dont think its down to their work,i think its down to all the arguing and backstabbing,reading between the lines the cast are all split into little gangs of friends and most of their friends are gone,plus if they dont get out now and ee continues on its downward spiral well they'll end up in a worse position,personally i think theres to many cooks at ee and we all know what they do-they spoil the broth

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i will not watch eastenders from when DENNIS LEAVES.


You're not going to watch it again just because he's leaving!?   :Confused:

----------


## lildevil

The papers do a lot dramatising of supposed feuds... i can't see them being that unprofessional... it's something that's only made them more recognised as actors/actresses... why spoil something that helps their careers????????????

----------


## lildevil

yeah that's right, don't you think i should be that dramatic?

----------


## pops110874

Nooooooooo!!!  Cant believe Dennis is leaving!!  :EEK!:   :Crying:  

I think the show is in real trouble now.  Neither Nigel or Tish were great actors but both were great to watch.  

While I dont think they are "bigger than the show", along with the other characters who have left or are due to leave, ee has a massive slater, moon, shannis sized gap.

The question is, will the big mitchell comeback be enough to fill the gap?  I personally dont think so.....

Although i love the mitchells, they have only managed to get Grant back for a few weeks and with sam leaving as well that only leaves phil and peggy.  And i think phil will be having a break to do panto around christmas as well, wont he?

I think after shannis leave, ee will definately lose a lot of viewers (unless of course Grant comes back for GOOD!!  :Cheer:  )

----------


## Caroline.

Here's a bit of a miserable solution, but keeps Sharon and Dennis together (sort of).  Perhaps Dennis will go down for Dalton's murder, which Sharon knows about anyway, and she will probably stick by him.  Then the door is open (kind of) for Nigel to return, and at least Sharon and Dennis won't split up.  They'll still be married, we just won't see him (or them) on screen any more.

It just won't be the same without him though!!
 :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Em

I have been listening to BBC Radio one today and Sara Cox has been talking bout how they are noth leaving (she is a big Nigel fan), so if she is allowed to talk about it maybe it is true? you would'nt think the Beeb would let speculation on their own shows if it not tru

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i am so upset

----------


## callummc

They are leaving its been confirmed on the entertainments section of the bbc teletext

----------


## angelblue

I guess that it peeps it true i think we are just going to get use to it   :Crying:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh but it is still not on the ee website

----------


## callummc

I dont think ee will be ee without any members of the watts family

----------


## angelblue

yep that is true callumac

----------


## callummc

The ee website never confirmed dens departure

----------


## angelblue

Yeah that is true?

----------


## Layne

> I dont think ee will be ee without any members of the watts family


i agree!!!!

----------


## xxsexc_kellyxx

yep i agree too. i reallllyyyy dont want dennis to leave!!

----------


## tasha_cfc

I cant believe Dennis is leaving i really hope this one time the papers have got it wrong however i very much doubt it!!!!

----------


## Treacle

> Oh well there goes Eastenders's crown for best soap once they have gone. Nigel Harman is one of the only reasons i watch Eastenders, and now all the best characters are going its gonna be rubbish


The show must and will go on  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

> everyone is left/leaving, something has happened down at the bbc!
> 
> Shall io tell you what EE hasn't been the same since that Bloody kate Harwood started, i havent liked ever since well the start i reckon its down to her!
> (i need someone to blame,) oh and the writers (apart from sarah phelps i like her!)


It's not Kate Harwoods fault because she stopped the show being too gangster orientated.

----------


## Treacle

> Kate Harwood seems to have ruined the show as far as I'm concerned axing characters such as Jake and Danny although Jake was reprived and as for the scripts the only person to blame for them is the person who comes up with the rubbish ideas in the first place and as Kate Harwood has an overall say in it all I'll blame her 
> 
> We should start a petion Layne and get rid of her he he at least that will make us feel a little bit better


Hey don't blame Kate Harwood, she took over from the worst producer they could have ever hoped for. Kathleen Hutchison was talking about axing Pauline and Dot and she relied too much on the Moons!
I liked her better than LB but in no way could she hold a candle up to Kate Harwood who atleast respects the EE legends!

----------


## Treacle

> I hate to say it but this time next year EastEnders may no longer exist.


I wouldn't go that far there are plans for the show longterm.

----------


## Treacle

> I agree this is defo the beginning of the end EE is just wrapping things up nicely for us


That's going too far I think I know it feels like they're stripping it now but in no way is it finished yet.

----------


## Treacle

> looks like ee is following in brookies footsteps!


I'm offended!
"EastEnders" isn't nearly as bad as "Brookside" they are two totally different situations for starters the BBC WANT "EastEnders" and "Channel 4" in the end didn't want "Brookside"  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> Too many people are leaving!Alfie,Kat,Chrissie,Nana Moon,and now Sharon and Dennis!The square's losing some of its best characters!


I wouldn't class Alfie as a good character!

----------


## Treacle

> Letitia Dean is starting to get on my nerves a bit now!  She's in & out of that show like I don't know what!!


I agree it's really annoying!

----------


## Treacle

> I am not looking forward to the Mitchell show at all.
> 
> For me, it's not that a character it's leaving - I can cope with that, it's that a big group of them are in what appears to be a mass exodus and something about that bugs.


I don't like the fact they're all going so close to eachother and have a feeling it's going to be too much to take but whatever happens the show will go on and I'm certain it won't be the "Mitchell Show" because as proven in the past the show doesn't always revolve around them when they're in it.

----------


## Treacle

> It dosnt suprise me in the least i dont think its down to their work,i think its down to all the arguing and backstabbing,reading between the lines the cast are all split into little gangs of friends and most of their friends are gone,plus if they dont get out now and ee continues on its downward spiral well they'll end up in a worse position,personally i think theres to many cooks at ee and we all know what they do-they spoil the broth


I think they need as many as possible they can't get enough creative force behind the show at the moment if you ask me.

----------


## Treacle

> You're not going to watch it again just because he's leaving!?


I know that's rather baffling. I will continue watching and supporting the UK's no.2 soap whatever happens!

----------


## Treacle

> yeh but it is still not on the ee website


That doesn't mean anything it looks like they're going now!

----------


## Treacle

> I dont think ee will be ee without any members of the watts family


Well they coped for many years without one!

----------


## Jade

Sharons only going for a long break.

It is disapointing but two people dont make a show (well not EE anyway)

----------


## Treacle

> Sharons only going for a long break.
> 
> It is disapointing but two people dont make a show (well not EE anyway)


I know as if it's dead because of this  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xxsexc_kellyxx

but if sharons only going for a long break and dennis is leaving for good. Then that means they wont be a couple right? i may have got confused here so tell me if im wrong lol

----------


## Treacle

> but if sharons only going for a long break and dennis is leaving for good. Then that means they wont be a couple right? i may have got confused here so tell me if im wrong lol


But they could kill Dennis off whilst they're out of the programme and then she can come back alone although we've already had that scenario with Angie.

----------


## Jade

Its crazy to stop watching because Sharon and Dennis are off

----------


## Jade

> I know as if it's dead because of this


No chance!!!

----------


## Treacle

> Its crazy to stop watching because Sharon and Dennis are off


I know Sharon was out of it for years at one point and Dennis wasn't even in the programme until 2003!

----------


## Abbie

this cannot be happening

----------


## Treacle

> this cannot be happening


Well it looks like it is  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

> I know Sharon was out of it for years at one point and Dennis wasn't even in the programme until 2003!


i know this is sooooooooo unfair

----------


## Jade

i'm guessing this means they split, or Dennis dies if Lititia is only going on a long break?

----------


## Treacle

The show doesn't live off these two characters although they have been featured heavily recently and they are good interesting characters to watch.

----------


## Treacle

> i'm guessing this means they split, or Dennis dies if Lititia is only going on a long break?


Yeah I'm sick of her coming and going to be honest.

----------


## Johnny Allen

So is this just a rumour, or is it really true?.

----------


## Jade

I do like the character of Sharon, but it seams like they have to write the storylines around when Letitia decides when she wants to work!!! Diva??  Although saying that all the interviews if read with Letitia she's come acroos as very down to earth and sensible.

----------


## angelblue

I am waiting for confirmation from ee until i believe anything it all full and well people annoucing it but ee are the only one with the confirmation of weather it true or not   :Smile:

----------


## Lisa321

They have been amaaazing to watch though! Il miss them on EE.
Im glad they are leaving together, i think it'll be the same with Kat and Alfie, arent they supposesd to leave together too?
xox

----------


## Abbie

> Yeah I'm sick of her coming and going to be honest.


me too its like make a decision are you gonna stay or go make up you mind please

----------


## Abbie

> They have been amaaazing to watch though! Il miss them on EE.
> Im glad they are leaving together, i think it'll be the same with Kat and Alfie, arent they supposesd to leave together too?
> xox


i think so

----------


## BlackKat

> The show doesn't live off these two characters although they have been featured heavily recently and they are good interesting characters to watch.


Yes, but when a whole bunch of these characters of leaving -- that is a problem. I mean, a lot of people think the character of Alfie sucks, a lot of people think Chrissie deserves a comeuppance and a lot of people think Shannis are boring, but these are the characters that storylines have centered on recently, they're the characters who get the front page in the mags, and them all leaving at once is going to be a problem for EE. Maybe it can survive it, but it's going to be a struggle.

----------


## alan45

> I am waiting for confirmation from ee until i believe anything it all full and well people annoucing it but ee are the only one with the confirmation of weather it true or not


Its True
BBC News

----------


## Abbie

oh no it is ive read it

----------


## chocolate

are you sure its true I AM ABSOULTELY GUTTED I LOVED THEM!!!  :Crying:    to be honest i only watched it because theyre were on it i am so upset about this NOOOOOOOO!!!! i LOVE NIGEL AND LETITIA 

i cant believe this has it been confirmed on the eastenders website please say nooo!!! but yeah im sure nigel harman said recently on jonathon ross show there was a couple more storylines and he's staying there for a while!! 

even if it is true then i hope they dont kill dennis off i hope they both leave together happily married!! i am going to go cry now!!   :Crying:

----------


## Treacle

> Yes, but when a whole bunch of these characters of leaving -- that is a problem. I mean, a lot of people think the character of Alfie sucks, a lot of people think Chrissie deserves a comeuppance and a lot of people think Shannis are boring, but these are the characters that storylines have centered on recently, they're the characters who get the front page in the mags, and them all leaving at once is going to be a problem for EE. Maybe it can survive it, but it's going to be a struggle.


I don't think survival is even in the question they'll get by but it's not going to be easy for us as viewers to adjust to such big changes in such a short amount of time.

----------


## Treacle

> are you sure its true I AM ABSOULTELY GUTTED I LOVED THEM!!!  to be honest i only watched it because theyre were on it i am so upset about this NOOOOOOOO!!!! i LOVE NIGEL AND LETITIA 
> 
> i cant believe this has it been confirmed on the eastenders website please say nooo!!! but yeah im sure nigel harman said recently on jonathon ross show there was a couple more storylines and he's staying there for a while!! 
> 
> even if it is true then i hope they dont kill dennis off i hope they both leave together happily married!! i am going to go cry now!!


It's appeared on the BBC News website but not on the official EE homepage yet but I think it's only a matter of time.

----------


## chocolate

totally agree with you!!! im not even gonna watch it when shannis leaves i love them so much!!! they have lost me! even kat and alfie going and chrissie i could handle but shannis no way!! lol!! by doing this i think eastenders will go further down the drain !!

----------


## Treacle

> totally agree with you!!! im not even gonna watch it when shannis leaves i love them so much!!! they have lost me! even kat and alfie going and chrissie i could handle but shannis no way!! lol!! by doing this i think eastenders will go further down the drain !!


EE won't go down the drain because of this  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

if it not on the ee website by wednesday it is not true

----------


## *JSW*

What I think all this means is a big stage for the return of the Mitchells. EE are gambling that these characters will be at the helm of their future potential success. Undoubtedly with the loss of 4 major characters screen time will be dominated by the Mitchells.

I see this as a potentially huge gamble. If done badly it could all go wrong. What also interests me further is the timing of this. I suspect that Nigel/ Letisha made an joint agreement with EE (has that been said at all?) and that with the return of the Mitchells they don't want any love triangle business to flare up. Re hashes which could and more importantly would appear in real life (at the very least 'shockwaves' caused by it i.e. bad tempers, words etc) EE is trying to keep away from this. I see a delibrate attempt to stray away from the past. Its a good thing for them to do in ways. Manipulating events to suit themselves and the future of EE but over exposure can go o so wrong as we've seen in the past.

I will be watching behind the scenes to see how this volatile situation turns out. I think it is clear that EE is gambling and heavily as well

----------


## BlackKat

> if it not on the ee website by wednesday it is not true


I don't think they ever announced LG was leaving on the EE website, did they?

----------


## *JSW*

> It's appeared on the BBC News website but not on the official EE homepage yet but I think it's only a matter of time.


Undoubtedly the EE website hasn't been updated as its the weekend and we'll see an update on Monday.

Considering this is coming from BBC News itself. There is NO doubt to its authenticity!

----------


## alan45

> if it not on the ee website by wednesday it is not true


I think you are clutching at straws

----------


## BlackKat

Half the Mitchells aren't even staying -- Grant's only back for a few weeks, and Sam's leaving in November. I agree it seems that's what they're doing, but when Peggy, Phil and Billy are the only Mitchells there it seems a bit bizarre.

I honestly think next the remaining Slaters will be gone, along with Johnny Allen. I hope not though, because we need some stability right now.

----------


## Jade

Once it's on the BBC news I think you can pretty much take it as true.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no i am just hoping it is not true 

IM HEARTBROKEN

----------


## Treacle

I'm sick of all these stories coming out of the woodwork blah blah blah it's every week!

"It has been announced that Walford Queen will be quitting SoapBoards in November to pursue other projects. "I have enjoyed my time playing Walford Queen, it's rare to find such a strong female character" the actress said. A spokesman for the board confirmed that she would be written out in an explosive storyline"

All of these articles are pretty much the same as the above outline and it's becoming a bit suspect!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

not you aswell

----------


## i_luv_dennis

this is the worst day ever

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> I'm sick of all these stories coming out of the woodwork blah blah blah it's every week!
> 
> "It has been announced that Walford Queen will be quitting SoapBoards in November to pursue other projects. "I have enjoyed my time playing Walford Queen, it's rare to find such a strong female character" the actress said. A spokesman for the board confirmed that she would be written out in an explosive storyline"
> 
> All of these articles are pretty much the same as the above outline and it's becoming a bit suspect!


 :Clap:   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> I'm sick of all these stories coming out of the woodwork blah blah blah it's every week!
> 
> "It has been announced that Walford Queen will be quitting SoapBoards in November to pursue other projects. "I have enjoyed my time playing Walford Queen, it's rare to find such a strong female character" the actress said. A spokesman for the board confirmed that she would be written out in an explosive storyline"
> 
> All of these articles are pretty much the same as the above outline and it's becoming a bit suspect!




Like I said earlier in the thread, the Queen Vic will be off to Hollywood soon.


At this point, I don't think I even care who's in the cast - I just want a cast that stays pretty much the same for more than two weeks.

----------


## Layne

> I'm sick of all these stories coming out of the woodwork blah blah blah it's every week!
> 
> "It has been announced that Walford Queen will be quitting SoapBoards in November to pursue other projects. "I have enjoyed my time playing Walford Queen, it's rare to find such a strong female character" the actress said. A spokesman for the board confirmed that she would be written out in an explosive storyline"
> 
> All of these articles are pretty much the same as the above outline and it's becoming a bit suspect!


  :Rotfl:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

dont like today at all 
my favorie actor is leaving
my favorite actress is leaving
all what is good is anthoney winning bb thats what keeping me going

----------


## Layne

> Like I said earlier in the thread, the Queen Vic will be off to Hollywood soon.
> 
> 
> At this point, I don't think I even care who's in the cast - I just want a cast that stays pretty much the same for more than two weeks.


well a cast that stays the same for a week is good enough for me!!!

What do you reckon will heppen to the market , the minute mart, the Launderette???

----------


## BlackKat

> well a cast that stays the same for a week is good enough for me!!!
> 
> What do you reckon will heppen to the market , the minute mart, the Launderette???



They'll probably pop up on the Bill sooner or later.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i reckon eastenders will no be axed because the writers was counting on shannis to bring the public in and they have now they are going its going to go right down again

----------


## Treacle

> i reckon eastenders will no be axed because the writers was counting on shannis to bring the public in and they have now they are going its going to go right down again


It won't be axed and the audience is fine.

----------


## Treacle

They're all the same!

Queen who joined SoapBoards in February has today announced her decision to quit after being unhappy for some time. The actress who took a break earlier in the year due to her ailing health returned to SoapBoards in May and morale on set was boosted however she is now set to leave again in an explosive storyline over the festive season.

----------


## Layne

> They'll probably pop up on the Bill sooner or later.


  :Rotfl:   and holby are looking for new characters!!!

----------


## BlackKat

> i reckon eastenders will no be axed because the writers was counting on shannis to bring the public in and they have now they are going its going to go right down again



I don't think it'll be axed - not yet anyway. The ratings have a long way to fall before it gets to that.

----------


## Layne

> They're all the same!
> 
> Queen who joined SoapBoards in February has today announced her decision to quit after being unhappy for some time. The actress who took a break earlier in the year due to her ailing health returned to SoapBoards in May and morale on set was boosted however she is now set to leave again in an explosive storyline over the festive season.



 :Rotfl:   no don't leave, what would i do with out you, please noooooooooooooooooo   :Rotfl:   its great honey! x

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> It won't be axed and the audience is fine.


I agree. Why would they axe it just because two characters are leaving?? There are loads of other great actors in EE.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

[QUOTE=*Fanatic*Loves Dennis*] :Rotfl:   and holby are looking for new characters!!![/QUOTe


i no every one goes of the soaps to ee or holby

----------


## i_luv_dennis

im so upset im not thinking straight

----------


## Treacle

> I agree. Why would they axe it just because two characters are leaving?? There are loads of other great actors in EE.


I agree they still have the likes of June Brown!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> I agree they still have the likes of June Brown!


Yeap, they have! :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> Yeap, they have!


I think they're just going back to basics and starting again with new characters.

----------


## Debs

> 13 August 2005
> WE QUIT 
> EASTENDERS EXCLUSIVE Dennis and Sharon to leave Albert Sq 
> By Fiona Cummins, Showbiz Reporter 
> 
> EASTENDERS favourites Dennis Rickman and Sharon Watts are to leave Albert Square after their bizarre wedding and a murder probe. 
> 
> Actors Nigel Harman and Letitia Dean have revealed they want to quit in a double blow for the BBC. Nigel, 32, is going for good while Letitia, 37, wants to take a long break. A show insider said: "Nigel met with the show's producers and decided he has taken Dennis as far as he can." 
> 
> ...


 

didnt see this coming they seem to be geetting really good storylines. 

blimey will any good characters be left??

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no lol

----------


## Treacle

> didnt see this coming they seem to be geetting really good storylines. 
> 
> blimey will any good characters be left??


As long as they have the basic core characters such as Dot, Pauline, Ian and Pat I think they'll be okay. I class Sharon as a core character but she's leaving luckily it's only on a break  :Mad:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

but we will never forget shannis

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> As long as they have the basic core characters such as Dot, Pauline, Ian and PatI think they'll be okay. I class Sharon as a core character but she's leaving luckily it's only on a break


Exactly, as long as these actors remain, then EE will still be as good as ever. :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> but we will never forget shannis


You'll have to move on though if he won't return. He will always be remembered as a character though definately.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

well i might write to nigel harman try to perswade him to stay it might work knowing everyone loves him. i cant just do nothing as he is my favorite i mean if every one writes he might change is mind

----------


## Treacle

> Exactly, as long as these actors remain, then EE will still be as good as ever.


Exactly they need those core characters so we know it's "EastEnders" and we have to have them reacting to things. "Sonia" and "Martin" are also established core characters.

----------


## Treacle

> well i might write to nigel harman try to perswade him to stay it might work knowing everyone loves him. i cant just do nothing as he is my favorite i mean if every one writes he might change is mind


It looks like he's made his decision.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Exactly they need those core characters so we know it's "EastEnders" and we have to have them reacting to things. "Sonia" and "Martin" are also established core characters.


I even think Jim is too! :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> well i might write to nigel harman try to perswade him to stay it might work knowing everyone loves him. i cant just do nothing as he is my favorite i mean if every one writes he might change is mind



That's not fair. It's his decision to leave, and we have to respect that, not try and pressure him into changing his mind. Whatever his reasons are, I'm sure he has them.

This isn't like Jake and Danny where they were sacked -- he's quit, and I think the best you can do is wish him all the best for the future.

----------


## Treacle

> I even think Jim is too!


And Billy and Peggy and Phil are coming back and Grant may even return for a bit longer too.

----------


## Treacle

> That's not fair. It's his decision to leave, and we have to respect that, not try and pressure him into changing his mind. Whatever his reasons are, I'm sure he has them.
> 
> This isn't like Jake and Danny where they were sacked -- he's quit, and I think the best you can do is wish him all the best for the future.


I agree however upsetting it may be.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> And Billy and Peggy and Phil are coming back and Grant may even return for a bit longer too.


 :Cheer:  Yeap! So, there's no way with two characters leaving that EE will become dull, and it definitely won't be axed.

Don't forget, Frank :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

its very upsetting thanks blackkat i see now it is he's chosse

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i just hope he doe'nt get killed off
so in the future he may want to return

----------


## Treacle

> Yeap! So, there's no way with two characters leaving that EE will become dull, and it definitely won't be axed.
> 
> Don't forget, Frank


Yeah and plenty of new blood coming in.

Big Mo and Charlie are also established characters and Stacey is popular!

Jane is quite popular too  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and ruby

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I like Jane, oh and I forgot about Ruby  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> i just hope he doe'nt get killed off
> so in the future he may want to return


I think Dennis will be killed off, I'm sad to say it, but I can't see any other way out for his character. Looking at the wedding photos, Sharon and Dennis are so happy and in love. I don't think there is anything that could tear them apart, except dennis's death! 

Even if Sharon was to have an affair with Grant or Phil, I think Dennis would forgive her. Or if Dennis got involved with Johnny Allen on something dodgy, Sharon would be there for him then.  Look at all the stuff Sharon put up with from Den and Grant!

But if Dennis does die it would be horrible. Especially for Sharon who would have to pick up the pieces of her shattered life. First Den then Dennis, how could she go on!

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah and plenty of new blood coming in.
> 
> Big Mo and Charlie are also established characters and Stacey is popular!
> 
> Jane is quite popular too


*There is some one else coming on that is NEW  ??? some real cute fit guy ????*

----------


## littlemo

> *There is some one else coming on that is NEW  ??? some real cute fit guy ????*


Yes I read the article, Deano Wicks, Pat's nephew. He's supposed to be a cross between Alfie and Del boy.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no lol but i love dennis so much

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> i no lol but i love dennis so much


 
Awww, I can tell hun.

----------


## littlemo

> i no lol but i love dennis so much


Yes I love him too! The writers missed so many opportunities with him, just as they did Den.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no it is really hard for me

----------


## i_luv_dennis

[QUOTE=littlemo]Yes I love him too! The writers missed so many opportunities with him, just as they did Den.[/QUOTE

i no

----------


## JustJodi

> i no lol but i love dennis so much


*Blame it on EE  they are the ones who couldn't keep the actor interested with GOOD story lines.. *

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> i no it is really hard for me


:-(

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> *Blame it on EE  they are the ones who couldn't keep the actor interested with GOOD story lines.. *


dont worry i am

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> :-(


and i no

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> and i no


Don't worry, I am sure he will be in something else.

----------


## BlackKat

> *Blame it on EE  they are the ones who couldn't keep the actor interested with GOOD story lines.. *


And apparently can't keep a lot of them interested...I mean, who's leaving?

Chrissie and Sam in November (possibly Jake, who's fate is being kept secret for now)
Kat, Alfie and Nana at Christmas.
Sharon and Dennis at New Year.
Tina sometime in the Autumn.

Sorry, I just can't get on the 'As long as we have Dot everything will be fine,' train. Dot's a great character, and a great actress, but she can't carry the show.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no every one is leaving

----------


## Treacle

> I think Dennis will be killed off, I'm sad to say it, but I can't see any other way out for his character. Looking at the wedding photos, Sharon and Dennis are so happy and in love. I don't think there is anything that could tear them apart, except dennis's death! 
> 
> Even if Sharon was to have an affair with Grant or Phil, I think Dennis would forgive her. Or if Dennis got involved with Johnny Allen on something dodgy, Sharon would be there for him then. Look at all the stuff Sharon put up with from Den and Grant!
> 
> But if Dennis does die it would be horrible. Especially for Sharon who would have to pick up the pieces of her shattered life. First Den then Dennis, how could she go on!


You'd be surprised with what Sharon can cope with.

----------


## Treacle

> *Blame it on EE they are the ones who couldn't keep the actor interested with GOOD story lines.. *


He has got good storylines this is a soap I can't see what they can do with him, they don't want gangsters so apart from that he's pretty limited.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no she been through everythink

----------


## Treacle

Chrissie and Kat are both leaving by mutual consent.

Chrissie was boxed into a corner and really she had to go when the time came  :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

OMG people are saying that they might kill dennis character off i was bawling last night so badly and leo only been it 5 minutes and it not even real but i still dont like  seeing people dying it sad   :Crying:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i would die my self to safe dennis

i hope he doesnt die i could not bear it

----------


## angelblue

I just dont like seeing people dying i know it only soap but it happens in real life i dont like it   :Crying:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no i just hate it

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i have been on this thread on and off allday wishing it was not true

----------


## Rach33

the door hasn't been left open so obviously it's an option

----------


## SoapRach

I can understand why he wants to go. there's only so long you can use the same Shannis storyline and to be honest i think it's run out of steam.  and they obviously weren't planning to give him any new challenges so I think it was probably his only option.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh thank god

----------


## Treacle

> the door hasn't been left open so obviously it's an option


I'm just glad Tish could come back again!!!

----------


## angelblue

Has it been confirmed that the door is not left open how do you   :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> Has it been confirmed that the door is not left open how do you



It's not said either way -- I think what's got people worried is that it usually says the door is left open, like it did for Chrissie.

----------


## Rach33

Because in the newspaper it did not say that unlike when Tracy-Ann, Jessie and Kim announced they were leaving it said the door was left open but not with Nigel so I'm assuming it hasn't been

----------


## i_luv_dennis

did'nt she it that way thx

----------


## pops110874

As much as I hate to say it...... I think they will kill Dennis off.

The death of dennis would be a much needed boost for ratings.

Its the aftermath of the dennis exit storyline that they need to worry about.

----------


## *JSW*

> I'm just glad Tish could come back again!!!


To be honest I suspect it'll be a long time or indeed never for us to see Tish returning to our screens.

Her most recent return to me seemed to have come after a lot of badgering from EE producers. From what I see, I see an actress who wants to move on in work and life but is being dragged back (with temptations!) to keep an, in my opinion, flagging programme.

One thing which is for certain after this is that EE will HAVE to find new cast members and big ones (in terms of characters) to move on. 2006 will be the rebirth of EE, new people, storylines etc. Whether successful remains to be seen.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i cant bear it now lol

----------


## angelblue

Dont upset your self babe   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think i already have

----------


## angelblue

It will be allright you will see   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i hope

----------


## Treacle

> To be honest I suspect it'll be a long time or indeed never for us to see Tish returning to our screens.
> 
> Her most recent return to me seemed to have come after a lot of badgering from EE producers. From what I see, I see an actress who wants to move on in work and life but is being dragged back (with temptations!) to keep an, in my opinion, flagging programme.
> 
> One thing which is for certain after this is that EE will HAVE to find new cast members and big ones (in terms of characters) to move on. 2006 will be the rebirth of EE, new people, storylines etc. Whether successful remains to be seen.


I don't think she's been anything special. I certainly don't think she was tempted back to "save" the programme and if that's what she's said then I think she's being very egotastical. She's in and out of the show too much for my liking someone needs to stop this diva and find out what she really wants!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

lol

----------


## hayzie

i cant believe this! it is so sad! i haev only just found out like 10 minutes ago and already there is over 40 pages on this thread! why does letitia always take breaks?! and i thought nigels contract was up untill 2006. whats going on?! im just hoping and praying that it isnt true!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me i be wishing all night

----------


## angelblue

Babe the bbc have confirmed it but of course i am waiting for ee to confirm   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

please dont confirm it

----------


## hayzie

so the bbc have confirmed it?  :Crying:  noooooooooooo why are they leaving?! i just hope that one day they do come back. ha like thats gonna happen

----------


## angelblue

The bbc have but the ee website hasnt so that is a good sign   :Crying:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

he cant die no he cant

----------


## Kim

Die? Have I missed something here?

----------


## angelblue

Apparently in the article dont quote me on this it doesnt say they have left the door open for him to return   :Ponder:

----------


## hayzie

noooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :Crying:  i hope he doesnt die, that will be even worse if he dies i can jsut about handle him leaving but not dying aswell!!!!!!  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> The bbc have but the ee website hasnt so that is a good sign


Face facts they are going

----------


## chance

a spokeswoman for the soap confirmed that Nigel has decided that he wants to leave for good, while Letitia is planning on taking an "extended career break".

----------


## Treacle

> Face facts they are going


I agree people are just going to have to get used to it.

----------


## alan45

Im sorry to say but reading some of the posts on here you would think dennis and sharon were real, there are lots of more important things going on in the real world

----------


## Treacle

At the end of the day the show will go on. End of.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

:EEK!:  Was so shocked to hear this - all Nigel and Tish's comments recently seemed to imply that they wanted to stick around for a while and they will only have been back for 5 months after their much-hyped return. 

I agree that Eastenders will not be axed because of these 2 characters leaving but I think that their departure, along with all the others at the end of this year, will lose Eastenders its spark. They must have an awful lot of amazing storylines and characters up their sleeves if they think they wll be able to improve on the dramatic events of this year. One thing I know for certain is that Eastenders is set to become a very different! Who knows if it will be in a good or bad way?  :Searchme:  

PS. Did anyone else hear Sara Cox's poem mourning the loss of Dennis - I didn't know whether to laugh or cry!!

----------


## lilnick

> They've only been back five mins!!!


I agree. They have been in and out of the show for a while. I accept that it may be a gruelling schedule but it is a little unfair on EE bosses who are just getting it back on it's feet and Sharon's departure will obviously limit the storylines with Phil and Grant. I can see that they think the grass is greener but Letitia has tried other things and EE is a steady,well paid role for her. Nigel has probably got other things lined up ( Bond would be good ) however 
his acting ability is limited and he should consider how lucky he is to get this part as he has only done it for a short while and could easily end up out of work and back at Sainsburys!!

----------


## Alisha

I'm really upset with the news. I really am

There is more to the show than S&D I know but to be honest they are the only thing that maintains my interest. With them gone, I can watch an ep and not be that bothered if I miss it anymore.

There was so much potential for both of the. IVF, Dennis's past, Sharon meeting her natural parents and so on but instead given them shamble storylines and written them around sensationalised plots. The first being the love triangle and now the Den being dead. They both have a talent but they have been wasted IMO. 

What a disapointment.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> I agree. They have been in and out of the show for a while. I accept that it may be a gruelling schedule but it is a little unfair on EE bosses who are just getting it back on it's feet and Sharon's departure will obviously limit the storylines with Phil and Grant. I can see that they think the grass is greener but Letitia has tried other things and EE is a steady,well paid role for her. Nigel has probably got other things lined up ( Bond would be good ) however 
> his acting ability is limited and he should consider how lucky he is to get this part as he has only done it for a short while and could easily end up out of work and back at Sainsburys!!


I doubt Nigel has got much lined up, he's not the Best Actor around, he will probably come crying back to Eastenders in a few years when his career flops (that is if he doesn't get killed of)

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it still not on the ee website

----------


## Bryan

i think we all know why sharon will be returning without dennis... *coughs* sharongate!

----------


## alan45

> i think we all know why sharon will be returning without dennis... *coughs* sharongate!


Nothing to do with her failure to get any work after the panto season then.  She will meet the EE producers flutter her eyelids pout her lips put on her black jacket, make an outrageous salary demand and arrive back again to yet another SENSATIONAL storyline until the 2006 panto season

I was going to say What a DIVA!!!  but it should be What a Divvie!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> Nothing to do with her failure to get any work after the panto season then.  She will meet the EE producers flutter her eyelids pout her lips put on her black jacket, make an outrageous salary demand and arrive back again to yet another SENSATIONAL storyline until the 2006 panto season
> 
> I was going to say What a DIVA!!!  but it should be What a Divvie!!!!


  :Rotfl:   your a comical genius alan45! as much as i adore leitita dean i could see this hapeening!

she needs to stop this panto malarchy as everyone will gte bored of her character coming and going, whats better to do? nations 2nd/3rd best soap or a panto? or they need some reason to explain her yearly abscene around the festive season: maybe she goes to helf the samaritans in africa or something lol, imagine the diva doing that!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Face facts they are going


lol! Tell it like it is alan!   :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> lol! Tell it like it is alan!


I am fed up with so many in denial. Just because it hasnt appeared on the ee site they refuse to accept the reality. What will it take? A personal visit from the DG or perhaps Tony Bliar to cut short his snorkelling trip with the lovely   :Sick:  Cherie to adress the nation on the grave news on the departure of the nations favourite  :Smile:  couple. Hell it might even bring about the fall of New Labour

----------


## BlackKat

I wonder if Tony Blair's a Shannis fan,  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> I wonder if Tony Blair's a Shannis fan,


If he thought he could get a few extra votes he probably would be

----------


## Kim

> If he thought he could get a few extra votes he probably would be


lol.

----------


## Princess

Has there been anything in the papers today?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no not at all just the mirror yesterday

----------


## Jade

_EastEnders_ stars Nigel Harman and Letitia Dean are quitting the soap.

The actors, who play Dennis Rickman and Sharon Watts respectively, will film their final scenes in November and leave the show in a sensational New Year storyline.

Speaking to *DS* today, a spokeswoman for the soap confirmed that Nigel has decided that he wants to leave for good, while Letitia is planning on taking an "extended career break".

Meanwhile, a source told The Mirror "Writers are now planning Dennis' exit storyline. He has been a fantastic asset to the show and is one of the most popular characters. But he had made up his mind that the time was right for him to walk away."

Harman first joined the soap in 2003 and was voted Best Newcomer at the National TV Awards. 

Thats the updated article from Digital Spy

----------


## ***Virgo***

Omg nooo this is t he worst possible thing that could happen.Its the unlucky day -13th what am i gonna do without them,it better not be true!

----------


## alan45

> Omg nooo this is t he worst possible thing that could happen.Its the unlucky day -13th what am i gonna do without them,it better not be true!


Its true they are leaving- So you are going to have to do something

----------


## angelblue

Alan45 if you dont like them why are you even replying  to the threads   :Smile:

----------


## Sooz15

I agree Angel, don't know why he's even on this thread!

If Nigel and Letitia want to leave then that's their decision surely. If Letitia has taken a number of breaks then it must have been mutually agreed with the bosses at EE or they wouldn't have had her back would they? I would love to be able to take extended breaks from work? Good luck to them both I say.

Personally I would have liked to see them stay in the square now Dennis and Sharon are finally together because I think they make great TV, and we waited *SO LONG*. 

If the stories are true and Letitia is going to return next year then obviously that will be the end of Dennis and Sharon, and I find it hard to believe that after all their efforts to get together that something will break them up so soon.

----------


## eastie

I dont want them to leave, they do make good t.v, the storylines they do are brill!!

----------


## Treacle

I believe the theory that they were only coming back short term to finish off various storylines. Tish wants to start a family and good luck to her but no doubt she'll be back again because Sharon Watts is all she can do in her professional life.

----------


## chocolate

> If the stories are true and Letitia is going to return next year then obviously that will be the end of Dennis and Sharon, and I find it hard to believe that after all their efforts to get together that something will break them up so soon.


that is what is scaring me! because letitia is having a extended break while Nigel is actually leaving for a long time in an expolsive storyline so i am scared that they will kill dennis off or something which i will not forgive them for it if they do!!! but its just that as a shannis fan ( and im sure other shannis fans)  waited so long for them to be together and for them to come back on screen to see them happy and to break sharon again with the den thing (which will already of been shown by the time the leave i think) and then dennis which i really hope it doesnt happen!!!!!!!!!!!!  I AM SO GUTTED!!! i just want it to be false..i am hoping and praying still even though some are saying its confirmed but even though you still get that hoping feeling of it all not being true!!!!    :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Bryan

weve already done 48/49 pages in 2 days! wow!

----------


## chocolate

the other thing is that its from the mirror initially ( cant spell)  and its a tabloid ( aint it? lol ) so its could be false?? hoping!!!

----------


## Treacle

The BBC haven't issued a denial so it looks like it's true!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i don't want them to leave they are so good as a couple but at least sharon is coming back ill miss dennis loads

----------


## Treacle

I think Tish will stay out of it for a while she obviously didn't plan to come back long term otherwise she would have stayed longer.

----------


## hayley

I only caught a glimpse of it when we went to Tescos and i was just wondering if someone could tell me if the actors decided to leave seperatley?

----------


## Jade

> I think Tish will stay out of it for a while she obviously didn't plan to come back long term otherwise she would have stayed longer.


Wish she would make up her mind!!

----------


## Rach33

Couldn't agree more she needs to make a firm decision about what she wants

----------


## alan45

She wants her cake and eat it. Still it looks like she has already eaten it

----------


## i_luv_dennis

the ee website have changed and it does not say any thing about it

----------


## Alisha

I am disappointed by this. I mean we all know its fiction so itâs not something we will lose any sleep over but still when you watch a show you form your favourites and with the Sharon and Dennis relationship it was very different to me and a lot of others. They had a special spark and a certain chemistry that neither other couples did.

It is understandable that the Shannis fans feel let down with this. I mean, they slept together in September 2003, got together 5 months later (February) and then split up 7 weeks later. We had some great drama like the shannis two hander and Den vs Dennis one so people really got to grips with the storyline. Then that was replaced by a boring tedious love triangle and ruined their characters, which went on for 8 months. Letitia left so that was the end but then it was confirmed that she was coming back much to the delighted of many Sharon and Dennis fans. Now, just only two months into their arrival, they are both off again. 

I don't blame us for being a little upset. I'll sill watch nevertheless but to be honest without them and Chrissie, there will be very little holding my interest. 

As for Letitia, I think people are reading too much into it here. From what I heard from both Letitia and Nigel in interviews, they had signed 12 months contracts. However it is possible that tptb have shortened them to allow them to leave together. Either this of before Letitia returned she made it clear to the bosses that she only wanted a short stay with no promises. If this is the case she has been more than clear. I doubt she just (after signing a contract) turned around and said, I want out. If she did then its wrong. For all we know, the producers might have known that she werenât to stay for long so when Nigel announced that he was leaving they thought it was better all round if they went together. She has made no secret about wanting children in the foreseeable future too.  

I know Sharon and Dennis don't make the show and characters come and go all the time but I've never remembered a time when so many characters have left around the same time and these aren't just any characters but big names. They have lost Michele Ryan not long ago. Now they are about to lose, Jessie Wallace, Shane Richie, Kim Medcalf, Hilda Braid, Tracey-Ann-Oberman, Nigel Harman and Letitia Dean. These are well established characters that have their own individual fan bases. It certainly does not look good for the show. It looks like they are gambling everything on the Mitchellâs here. I'll be pleased to see Grant but once he's gone we will have poisonous cant act Peggy and Phil Mitchell -both I'm not a particular fan off anyway.

Looks like ee will have to introduce more new fresh characters. Itâs such a shame that they are losing so many characters that viewers do like and now are replacing them with newcomers who run a risk of being axed. Some work but others don't. Just look at Tina and the Ferrarahs. I'll stay open minded on all though but in all honesty, when Chrissie, Sharon and Dennis leave I won't be that gripped with ee anymore. It was their characters that held most of my attention. I'll continue to watch all the same and hopefully another complex character will come in for me to harp on about but I doubt any would ever have that gripped to 'shannis'. Two years on and still a huge fan.

I find it disappointing that they could didn't write Sharon and Dennis's characters the way they should have been written. Last year we had the tedious Sharon/Dennis/Zoe love triangle and this year Dennis turning MR Nice guy and Sharon harping on about Den. Itâs like tptb only lured them back for the sole purpose of giving some climax to the Den story- to hell with any natural progression to their characters. How about Dennis's abuse being explored, more feuds, Sharon going for IVF, her meeting her natural father and so on? Unfortunately viewers won't get that now and natural character development has been sidelines in favour of sensationalised plots.

----------


## Babe14

This is not good news and I am sad that Nigel is leaving.  Eastenders are losing about 8 big names all round the same time. On WG it said that Nigel and Letita's exit coincides with the Mitchells return and Mike Reid's..um..is all I will say..

(On WG it says that this has been officially confirmed by the BBC)

----------


## Sooz15

> that is what is scaring me! because letitia is having a extended break while Nigel is actually leaving for a long time in an expolsive storyline so i am scared that they will kill dennis off or something which i will not forgive them for it if they do!!! but its just that as a shannis fan ( and im sure other shannis fans)  waited so long for them to be together and for them to come back on screen to see them happy and to break sharon again with the den thing (which will already of been shown by the time the leave i think) and then dennis which i really hope it doesnt happen!!!!!!!!!!!!  I AM SO GUTTED!!! i just want it to be false..i am hoping and praying still even though some are saying its confirmed but even though you still get that hoping feeling of it all not being true!!!!


Surely they won't kill off Dennis, I mean that would make Sharon the unluckiest person in EE wouldn't it? Tom was killed in the fire, her mom and dad are both dead, one of her oldest friends, Mark, is dead - surely no-one would have anything to do with her for fear of dying!!

Makes you wonder though what's going to happen to split them up. I can't see either of them having an affair, they are too much in love for that, and it's just too soon. I wonder if the rumours are true and it will emerge that Den was Sharon's real dad? That would make Dennis and Sharon blood related and it would be impossible for them to carry on in a realtionship.   :Searchme:

----------


## angelblue

I dont know sooz15 i hope not i want it to be a happy ending but that never happens after all we are talking about ee   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

still not on the ee site

----------


## angelblue

I dont think they will confirm it on their because it has aleady been confirmed by the bbc babe it kind of the same think   :Crying:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

they did with jessie wallace

----------


## BlackKat

> they did with jessie wallace


But they didn't with Leslie Grantham. Sorry, but unless we get a denial, I'm going to go with it being true. Don't want it to be, but there it is.

----------


## angelblue

I know it weird when they dont announce everyone   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no im just going to have to get use to it

----------


## BlackKat

Confirmed

----------


## Luna

They dont say much do they?

----------


## angelblue

Yep ee have confirmed   :Crying:

----------


## Bad Wolf

shame

----------


## BlackKat

Looks like Tish Dean is off on another few months break, if she's coming back later in the year. Grr, I wish she'd make up her mind. I suppose either Shannis split up, or he dies.

----------


## Luna

Hasn't she had enough breaks???

----------


## Layne

Its been confirmed on the EastEnders website they ARE leaving
 :Crying:

----------


## angelblue

So do they leave together or wot i am confused   :Ponder:

----------


## Layne

> So do they leave together or wot i am confused


Don't know it doesn't say but all we know if they are deffo going   :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

> So do they leave together or wot i am confused


It doesn't say. Just that they leave, and Sharon will be back later in 2006.   :Searchme:  But there's nothing about the door being left open for Dennis, so I have a feeling he may be killed off.

----------


## angelblue

I hate to say it but you might be right babes   :Crying:

----------


## Luna

i cant see any other way out of it either

----------


## angelblue

Hey but why do they say sharon has quit she is coming back in 2006

----------


## Luna

They dont they only say she is taking a break

----------


## angelblue

I meant in the newspaper and DS and places   :Smile:

----------


## kirsty_g

it is now on the eastenders website

----------


## NikNakNoodle

Im still very gutted that they are going!!! 

BUT it was expected!I knwe that Nigel wouldnt stay for much longer and although it will be sad to see him to leave i think i might cry when he does! I believe his character has gone very far like he said himself and its better to leave on a high then when the storylines dry up and people end up not liking him!Hes made a good decision and i wish him like the best of luck ever and im sure he will do well!Although i will miss him soooo much!

As for letitia well how many breaks does she need, i think shes only really this popular know because of her relationship with dennis! I hope that she decides that maybe it is time to leave for good!I like her but i feel that when she comes back again it might not be that great!

I wish um both great luck and i hope they succeed in everything!But their abscence along with the other popular characters that are leaving are going to affect eastenders!!!

----------


## Treacle

> I am disappointed by this. I mean we all know its fiction so itâs not something we will lose any sleep over but still when you watch a show you form your favourites and with the Sharon and Dennis relationship it was very different to me and a lot of others. They had a special spark and a certain chemistry that neither other couples did.
> 
> It is understandable that the Shannis fans feel let down with this. I mean, they slept together in September 2003, got together 5 months later (February) and then split up 7 weeks later. We had some great drama like the shannis two hander and Den vs Dennis one so people really got to grips with the storyline. Then that was replaced by a boring tedious love triangle and ruined their characters, which went on for 8 months. Letitia left so that was the end but then it was confirmed that she was coming back much to the delighted of many Sharon and Dennis fans. Now, just only two months into their arrival, they are both off again. 
> 
> I don't blame us for being a little upset. I'll sill watch nevertheless but to be honest without them and Chrissie, there will be very little holding my interest. 
> 
> As for Letitia, I think people are reading too much into it here. From what I heard from both Letitia and Nigel in interviews, they had signed 12 months contracts. However it is possible that tptb have shortened them to allow them to leave together. Either this of before Letitia returned she made it clear to the bosses that she only wanted a short stay with no promises. If this is the case she has been more than clear. I doubt she just (after signing a contract) turned around and said, I want out. If she did then its wrong. For all we know, the producers might have known that she werenât to stay for long so when Nigel announced that he was leaving they thought it was better all round if they went together. She has made no secret about wanting children in the foreseeable future too. 
> 
> I know Sharon and Dennis don't make the show and characters come and go all the time but I've never remembered a time when so many characters have left around the same time and these aren't just any characters but big names. They have lost Michele Ryan not long ago. Now they are about to lose, Jessie Wallace, Shane Richie, Kim Medcalf, Hilda Braid, Tracey-Ann-Oberman, Nigel Harman and Letitia Dean. These are well established characters that have their own individual fan bases. It certainly does not look good for the show. It looks like they are gambling everything on the Mitchellâs here. I'll be pleased to see Grant but once he's gone we will have poisonous cant act Peggy and Phil Mitchell -both I'm not a particular fan off anyway.
> ...


But if they only returned to wrap up the Den storyline there wasn't enough time to give them other kind of plots was there?

----------


## Treacle

Oh so the diva will return later on in 2006?

That's good news, is it not?

----------


## Sooz15

I heard Letitia wanted to start a family, maybe this is her reason for taking an extended break - maybe she is pregnant, or trying at least.

----------


## Alisha

> But if they only returned to wrap up the Den storyline there wasn't enough time to give them other kind of plots was there?


maybe

but look at how they have developed their characters since?

Sharon is obsessed with having Den at the wedding. Never mind the fact that he used her infertility against her and tried to ruin her happiness. She doesn't seem to care about Dennis or Chrissie' feelings. Also she seems to think that with him there he will miraculously accept them and given them her blessing and its absurd that she thinks that he won't ruin the wedding. Dennis has become Mr Nice guy and his falling to Sharon's demands time and time again when in reality would object even more to him not being there. Their characters have been written around Den. Even Pauline is encouraging Sharon to invite him to the wedding (when she wouldnât âend of!) and Sharon is going to ask Chrissie to given her away (when realistically it would be Pauline). Normally this would not happen but its more and more plot devises for the Den story. They are writing Sharon and Dennis around this storyline and not progressing their characters how they naturally would. It's been better than 2004, Ill give them that but scripts are still a farce. Its not surprising Nigel wants out. As for Letitia, I find it pointless in her returning. There would be nothing for her. She has ties to the place but look at all the unhappy memories. What could they [possiblaly do with her characters. She canât have another âlove of your lifeâ. She wonât want the Vic back, I donât think.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it is now on the ee site

----------


## *cinderella*

Theyve only just returned!! This is so depressing!!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no

----------


## Sooz15

> maybe
> 
> but look at how they have developed their characters since?
> 
> Sharon is obsessed with having Den at the wedding. Never mind the fact that he used her infertility against her and tried to ruin her happiness. She doesn't seem to care about Dennis or Chrissie' feelings. Also she seems to think that with him there he will miraculously accept them and given them her blessing and its absurd that she thinks that he won't ruin the wedding. Dennis has become Mr Nice guy and his falling to Sharon's demands time and time again when in reality would object even more to him not being there. Their characters have been written around Den. Even Pauline is encouraging Sharon to invite him to the wedding (when she wouldnât âend of!) and Sharon is going to ask Chrissie to given her away (when realistically it would be Pauline). Normally this would not happen but its more and more plot devises for the Den story. They are writing Sharon and Dennis around this storyline and not progressing their characters how they naturally would. It's been better than 2004, Ill give them that but scripts are still a farce. Its not surprising Nigel wants out. As for Letitia, I find it pointless in her returning. There would be nothing for her. She has ties to the place but look at all the unhappy memories. What could they [possiblaly do with her characters. She canât have another âlove of your lifeâ. She wonât want the Vic back, I donât think.


I don't think there is any way that Dennis would have Den at the wedding (not even to keep Sharon happy) and surely Sharon (who is not stupid) would know that there would be no way Den would ever accept them in a relationship. The characters have been manipulated to accommodate the 'finding Den' storyline. 

I agree that after all the events in the square over the years, the last place Sharon would want to return to is Walford. It can only hold bad memories for her. Her best friend, Michelle, lives in America with Vicki, and with her dad dead, and no family left in the square why on earth would she return? As you also point out she has found the love of her life in Dennis, so no more please!! Lets face it, it would only end in tears anyway, Sharon is unable to sustain any kind of long term relationship. 

I hope their exit, sensational as it may be contains some amount of believablity, please no affairs. Although the way things are going it could be anything - maybe they'll be kidnapped by aliens, led by a Den lookalike.

----------


## kckinsmcg

> I heard Letitia wanted to start a family, maybe this is her reason for taking an extended break - maybe she is pregnant, or trying at least.


I had noticed she looked plump when she returned.  Perhaps she is pregnant already, like Kat was during filming.  Kat was getting so big they kept filming her from the neck up most of the time.

----------


## eastenders mad

that is good if she is pregnant

----------


## Layne

Don't know if this has been posted but this is w=hat it said on Wanadoo

*EastEnders bosses are reeling from the news that two of their biggest stars - Nigel Harman and Letitia Dean - are quitting the soap. The pair will film their final scenes in November and leave the show in an explosive New Year storyline. 

Nigel, who plays the pouting, shirt-phobic Dennis, has decided that he wants to leave for good, while Letitia (Sharon Watts) is planning on taking an "extended career break" â and God knows, her hair will be glad of the rest. 

Nigel and Letitia were both lured back to the soap in June, although Nige has admitted having doubts about returning, saying: "On and off I've sat there and thought, 'God, this is naff.' It's a double-edged sword. You can come out and do a Martin Kemp or you can never work again."*  


I know they all sound the same but i thought some people might like to read it!
Its saying basically that Nige' has been unhappy a while, but he said on wossy he was happy! Well as long as he is happy that is all i care about!  :Wub:

----------


## kckinsmcg

I guess everyone who thought this information sounded "dodgy" can relax now.  It is true.  It is too bad because I did quite enjoy Dennis, but it is better to go out while people still want you than when they can't stand the sight of you.

----------


## Bryan

as they say best to go out on a high,

and kat, chrissie and sam and shannis and nana will be doing just that, sad to same i dont feel the same away about alfie and tina!

----------


## BlackKat

> as they say best to go out on a high,
> 
> and kat, chrissie and sam and shannis and nana will be doing just that, sad to same i dont feel the same away about alfie and tina!



"This is the way Alfie Moon ends: Not with a bang but a whimper."

 :Lol:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i do hope it is a good exit

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i do hope it is a good exit


Yeah im sure it will be! And the Christmas time episodes are always good!  :Cheer:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no one to die though

----------


## the_watts_rule

Hi everyone i posted earlier on Saturday i think it was. You probs know already but the BBC confirmed that there leaving Darn!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no it is a shame

----------


## the_watts_rule

you win some and you lose some

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yep

----------


## cuite girl 99

i didnt like sharon n denis anyway, they got on my nerves so im glad there both leaving

----------


## i_luv_dennis

omg

----------


## crazygirl

goodbye sharon n denis   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:    you wont be missed

----------


## Treacle

> goodbye sharon n denis     you wont be missed


 :Rotfl:  Awwww I really like Sharon!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

chris parker did not say any thing about it

----------


## Treacle

> chris parker did not say any thing about it


They're still leaving though  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah i no but deep down i dont belive it

----------


## Sooz15

Don't know if this is already posted but in the EE Newsletter it says to look out for interviews with Nigel and Letitia in the Soap Mags and Heat next week. Not sure if it will be about them leaving or the current storylines, but they should be worth a look.

----------


## Treacle

> yeah i no but deep down i dont belive it


Oh well maybe you'll believe it when they've gone  :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

I am not sure what it will be about it might be about them leaving    :Confused:

----------


## eastenders mad

i know that is a good question???

----------


## angelblue

What question is that  eastenders mad   :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

Somebody will have to post the interviews here!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i will i get heat every week

----------


## angelblue

I dont know either   :Ponder:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> goodbye sharon n denis        you wont be missed


  :Crying:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

feel the same way

----------


## Treacle

I knew Nigel wouldn't stay for very long anyways, he strikes me as the ambitous type.

Letitia Dean was once ambitious but she knows that she can't get any other work so she must be leaving solely for the purpose of starting a family  :Smile: 

Nigel Harman is limited in the acting department but no doubt he will end up in something else.

----------


## Chris_2k11

He'll probably end up in something because of his looks, etc too.

----------


## Treacle

> He'll probably end up in something because of his looks, etc too.


Well he's not even that good looking atleast not all the time!

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol

----------


## Treacle

He has had plenty of unflattering camera angles  :Smile:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Sorry Rach, I didn't realise there was already a Shannis thread or that you were not allowed to post duplicate threads. Don't worry I'll be careful.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no yeah

----------


## salem7717

How rediculous that Letitia Dean is yet again taking a 'long break'. Too be quite frank it's getting boring watching her coming and going all the time. If she wants to be a part of EastEnders then that's great stop all the messing about and show the soap and the fans some loyalty. I know that she has been around for a long time but over the past few years she can't seem to decide what she wants to to. Come on Letitia, sort it out

----------


## kirsty_g

i agree

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i think she should just leave ee. Cause she is being stupid coming in and out of ee.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

nigel harman is no having is douts about leaving the show

i hope he dont lol

----------


## Trinity

I would vote to keep Dennis but to lose Sharon if it we had a say

----------


## Mr Humphries

I say keep Sharon and lose Dennis

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I absolutely loveeeeee them both,so it's really hard to choose!!
I would say keep Sharon,lose Dennis!!

----------


## Mr Humphries

I dont really want dennis to go, but again he has fallen into the trap of no story and no future. Sharon will always have a future in Eastenders no matter what she is a legend in Eastenders

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Yeah,i totally Agree with that!!
If i was Scriptwriter at EastEnders,i wouldn't know what to do with Dennis's Character next!!

----------


## Mr Humphries

I would turn him into a Dirty Den type of character, but without the Dirty. He could easily fill that void, he is far more superior to any mitchell and would be perfect as the landlord of the Vic, and then when Sharon, goes off to do what ever on one of her little breaks, he could be the ultimate flirt. He really has been under-used which is a real shame for us. He started out all mean and moody and killing Jack Dalton and now he wont even allow Jake to give Billy a good pasting.

Such a shame. I love you Mr Rickman and will cry when you go.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont what none of them to leave if they both left i be crying for days

----------


## alan45

> i dont what none of them to leave if they both left i be crying for days


Start crying.  they are leaving

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no they cant im nearly in tears now

----------


## alan45

Get with the program   They have both quit  :Lweek:

----------


## samantha nixon

well letita hasnt quit she wants a break

----------


## alan45

> well letita hasnt quit she wants a break


well actually she is off on her annual panto break

----------


## samantha nixon

does she do that every year then

----------


## alan45

> does she do that every year then


yes and returns in some new sensational storyline       what a diva

----------


## samantha nixon

yep its great do you no what pantamine shes doing this year

----------


## alan45

Nope   and to be quite honest I dont care  she is so overrated

----------


## Chloe05

I've never understood why people think Letitia quits every year to do panto.  Since her return in 2001, she's only done panto once, & that was last year, when her contract had finished anyway.  It's up to her what she does outside of EE.

Letitia has said herself she isn't doing panto this year anyway.  She only agreed to come back briefly this year to kickstart the Den discovery storyline & to tie up the storyline with Dennis.  She has made no secret of the fact she wants to start a family, so I doubt we'll be seeing her back in EE for ages anyway.

----------


## alan45

> so I doubt we'll be seeing her back in EE for ages anyway.


Great so every cloud DOES have a silver lining

----------


## angelblue

> I've never understood why people think Letitia quits every year to do panto.  Since her return in 2001, she's only done panto once, & that was last year, when her contract had finished anyway.  It's up to her what she does outside of EE.
> 
> Letitia has said herself she isn't doing panto this year anyway.  She only agreed to come back briefly this year to kickstart the Den discovery storyline & to tie up the storyline with Dennis.  She has made no secret of the fact she wants to start a family, so I doubt we'll be seeing her back in EE for ages anyway.


Well put chloe05 i tend to an agree it none of our business we dont know what going on so we have to wait and see what happens i dont think we should speculate   :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> Well put chloe05 i tend to an agree it none of our business we dont know what going on so we have to wait and see what happens i dont think we should speculate


Well if you choose to ignore reality thats your own choice

----------

